# Cat Chat advent calendar thread



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

For those of you who were around last year, you may remember that we did an advent calendar thread. It was great fun with several people getting a full house and posting pictures for every letter. We had photos ranging from pretty obvious (although no-one actually did C for cat) to some fairly tenuous and clever links to the letters.

Shall we do it again?

Here is the 'festive advent calendar guidance' - trying hard to not say rules as that doesn't sound like fun:

Starting from 1 Dec (probably didn't take a rocket scientist to work that one out) we have a new letter every day. So 1st is A, 2nd is B, 3rd is C......you can see where this is going I presume, right up to 24th when we combine X,Y,Z.

Each day you post a picture corresponding to that letter, you can post more than one if you like, hey it's Christmas, go wild.

I usually wake up at stupid O'clock so I will try to start the new letter off each day, but if anyone is around before me on a day feel free to start that day off.

Get planning those pics people!!!

[URL=http://www.sherv.net/]


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Do you mean things like for A picture of an apple, B is bat etc?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> Do you mean things like for A picture of an apple, B is bat etc?


No. they have to be cat pictures, so you could do A is for apple if you had, say a cat balancing on an apple.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> No. they have to be cat pictures, so you could do A is for apple if you had, say a cat balancing on an apple.


Ah thanks, makes more sense now.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
Last year's thread, for reference:

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-chat-advent-calendar-picture-thread.463298/

Looks like a delightful bit of fun!
.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We're in!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Yippee! I have been very lax with pictures recently so can really go to town


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Whooo!!! Arthur will be making an appearance on the 1st for sure!  His 2nd birthday too!


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

I am a new member here and I have just read about The Cat Chat Advent Calendar! I am so excited for this, it looks like a lot of fun and I can't wait to participate.:Joyful Thank you!.

@lea247 , that is extra nice that it will be your Arthur's Birthday on the 1st, too!:Cat


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2018)

Oooo do you mind if I borrow this idea for dog chat?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> Oooo do you mind if I borrow this idea for dog chat?


Fire away, I actually nicked it from dog chat last year (if you look at my opening post for last year's thread)


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

I struggled with "X" last year - probably too late to get Brooke X-rayed (and no doubt some killjoys would say its unethical!). I wonder if Argos have a Xylophone on offer?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Shrike said:


> I struggled with "X" last year - probably too late to get Brooke X-rayed (and no doubt some killjoys would say its unethical!). I wonder if Argos have a Xylophone on offer?


yes, X was a tough one, can't remember what I did. Not going to look back as last year, will try to work something out.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oooh yay! I've been lax in posting pictures lately too so this is a good excuse (plus Christmas, yay )


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Shrike said:


> I struggled with "X" last year - probably too late to get Brooke X-rayed (and no doubt some killjoys would say its unethical!). I wonder if Argos have a Xylophone on offer?


An action clip of Brooke set to xylophone music


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

What a fab idea! Really looking forwards to this


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

LJC675 said:


> yes, X was a tough one, can't remember what I did. Not going to look back as last year, will try to work something out.


I stuck a Xanthan gum container next to her! 
I have thought of an idea now.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Fun idea @LJC675


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Fab idea, I can't wait!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I suspect I may spend my spare time at work tonight figuring out options for each letter!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

SbanR said:


> An action clip of Brooke set to xylophone music


I think we should accept action clips this year as well a pics.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I thought this was about a new cat chat calendar - misread it (and yes it would be likely that it would be a little late if it was).

But what am I going to do when my cat chat calendar finishes????

I may have to go through and renumber the days :Joyful


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I thought this was about a new cat chat calendar - misread it (and yes it would be likely that it would be a little late if it was).
> 
> But what am I going to do when my cat chat calendar finishes????
> 
> I may have to go through and renumber the days :Joyful


I must admit when I started the post I thought it might look like the Cat Chat calendar. I'm going to do one for next year (I know a long wait) with monthly 'competitions' a theme each month, to compile all the pics so it spreads the work out throughout the year.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

I loved this last year im sure I got a full house, I will be going for gold once again.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

I love this idea!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

BritishBilbo said:


> I loved this last year im sure I got a full house, I will be going for gold once again.


Woohoo go for it


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Just to check I have got it right is it A tomorrow lol.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

BritishBilbo said:


> Just to check I have got it right is it A tomorrow lol.


Yep!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

BritishBilbo said:


> Just to check I have got it right is it A tomorrow lol.


Yes, we're being all wild and starting with A.

I sense some planning going on.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ok then folks here we go 

_*A is for...….*_

*Altitude:*

That's a long way up Suter


















Kalex's turn


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
"A" is for "adorable."










White Tip - the wildest feral I've ever encountered. It was two years before I could even touch her, and even my veterinarian - who _never _gives up - recommended simply returning her to the outdoors when her spay surgery had healed. Shhhh... she's asleep in my lap as I type this.

"A" is for "_adorable_."
.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*A*








_*Asleep*_


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

A is for active.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ChaosCat said:


> A is for active.
> 
> View attachment 378264
> View attachment 378265


Ha, ha that 2nd shot is brill


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

A is for Abyssinian ..

Theo the Abyssinian to be exact who passed away earlier this year in an RTA, Miss his headbutts.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

A is for Alfie Asleep


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

A is for Adoption

This is Beans, still at the rescue foster accommodations:










This is his safe room ready and waiting for him in our home:










This is Beans 5 minutes after arriving in his forever home:










This is Beans 1 day after adoption:










3 days after adoption (found a big bed, shunned the safe room forever).










Nowadays (A is for At Home):


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

A is for affectionate


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

A is for...

*All *the tabby tonks in a bed


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Psygon said:


> A is for...
> 
> *All *the tabby tonks in a bed
> 
> View attachment 378281


Yippee I love stacks of cats


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Charity said:


> A is for affectionate
> 
> View attachment 378280


These 2 melt my heart every time


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

The other Hooman is home this weekend so Severus is cuddling up - excuse the bare chest .

*A = Adorable








*


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Being a bit dim here ...
At first I thought the cat needs to pose to look like a said letter and I was like ... How come no one did C last year?! It's about the only one possible :Hilarious


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

A is for... Athena!
*








*


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Angelic Aelfred


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*A is for Ascending...................








*


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*A is for Awesome, it's Advent! 

















*


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

A is for...Attentive


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

A is for Adequate size


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

OOOH good effort on the inventive A words today


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Afternoon Snoozies. A keenly observed and unchallengeable tradition in this house!


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

Charity said:


> A is for affectionate
> 
> View attachment 378280


^^ Life goal!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

A is for Apple


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> No. they have to be cat pictures, so you could do A is for apple if you had, say a cat balancing on an apple.


I'm not sure I understand... I'm getting older and .. dumber. I think I'm gonna read last year's thread and spend all evening figuring out how to take part in this


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Britt just post a pic which you can give a title beginning with; A is for....., tomorrow it's B, next day C and so on..... simples XX


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Britt said:


> I'm not sure I understand... I'm getting older and .. dumber. I think I'm gonna read last year's thread and spend all evening figuring out how to take part in this


Hey Britt, I'll try to explain it a bit better so hopefully you can take part.

As we know with a normal advent calendar you open up a door on your calendar to reveal a small gift, you do this every day in December leading up to Christmas day.

So to add a twist to this we are going to post cat pictures every day (you can post as often as you like and do not have to post every day, some people like the challenge though)

The rule to posting a cat picture on this thread is that you must be able to tie the picture of the cat in with a letter of the alphabet. We do the letters in alphabetical order.

1st of Dec you need a pic that you can link to A, like 'asleep' - pic of a sleeping cat or any other A word you want to use.

Each day we move on so tomorrow will be B - So for example someone could do 'Black cat' - for a black cat, maybe 'Box' - for a pic of a cat sitting in a box etc, etc

3rd Dec will be C
4th Dec will be D
5th Dec will be E
and so on, we will carry on until 24th Dec when we combine X,Y,Z so you could post using any of those letters (or if you like a massive challenge all 3 of them).

Hope this makes a bit more sense, look forward to seeing some pics of Pooh. (there's P done for you)


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Asleep


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Britt said:


> Asleep
> View attachment 378315


Yeah!!!! that's it, now you have to plan for a B pic for tomorrow.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> Yeah!!!! that's it, now you have to plan for a B pic for tomorrow.


Thank you for explaining it to me


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

A is for a Moochie *adventure* ....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

A is for Advent Calendar. Oscar wasn't sure about it at first, then saw what was in it


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

MoochH said:


> View attachment 378318
> A is for a Moochie *adventure* ....


Mooch is so amazingly adorable! (See what I did there :Hilarious)


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

A is for Agility


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> A is for Advent Calendar. Oscar wasn't sure about it at first, then saw what was in it
> 
> View attachment 378345
> 
> ...


Yeah!!! well done Oscar another new experience


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> A is for Advent Calendar. Oscar wasn't sure about it at first, then saw what was in it
> 
> View attachment 378345
> 
> ...


We opened Severus and Lily's calendars today and they were not interested at all!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

A is for Arthur, who's two today! Here he is enjoying a nap


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> The other Hooman is home this weekend so Severus is cuddling up - excuse the bare chest .
> 
> *A = Adorable
> View attachment 378283
> *


Anyone remember the adorable adonis athena posters?????? AWWWWW


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

lea247 said:


> A is for Arthur, who's two today! Here he is enjoying a nap
> 
> View attachment 378403


Hello my little Battenberg  Happy Birthday, you gorgeous boy xx


----------



## BethanyKate (Jul 11, 2018)

A is for advent calendar, unoriginal but he came up with his own way to get into them.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Only just saw this thread, oops! Hope I'm still in time for A.








A is for ALERT.
Also for








ALOFT.


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

Summercat said:


> A is for Agility
> View attachment 378395


So photogenic Summercat, what a sweetie...


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

Cully said:


> Only just saw this thread, oops! Hope I'm still in time for A.
> View attachment 378419
> 
> A is for ALERT.
> ...


Oh my goodness Cully, your misty moo looks big on top of that door, I always think of her as teeny weeny but she certainly doesn't look small in that picture...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Is it wrong that I just checked the time to see how long until I can post a 'B' photo??


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

Shrike said:


> A is for...Attentive
> View attachment 378304


Hi Shrike, when I saw the switch next to Brooke in the photo it reminded me of the buzzers patients have by their beds to call for a nurse and pictured Brooke pressing it with her paws to call for you because her expression looks like she's pressed it several times and you haven't responded yet...


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Puddy2shoes said:


> Oh my goodness Cully, your misty moo looks big on top of that door, I always think of her as teeny weeny but she certainly doesn't look small in that picture...


Ha ha, she is still small, but I think in that pic she was a bit afraid. It was her first adventure as a mountaineer and her fur was all fluffed out.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Puddy2shoes said:


> Hi Shrike, when I saw the switch next to Brooke in the photo it reminded me of the buzzers patients have by their beds to call for a nurse and pictured Brooke pressing it with her paws to call for you because her expression looks like she's pressed it several times and you haven't responded yet...


I had to look twice! At first I thought it was a drip feed and I was wondering who was poorly. Then I looked closer


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

A is for _awkward_...










(Don't worry, I did go and help him, after I was done taking photos!!!)


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

Cully said:


> I had to look twice! At first I thought it was a drip feed and I was wondering who was poorly. Then I looked closer


Drip feed, now there's a thought.....


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> A is for _awkward_...
> 
> View attachment 378436
> 
> ...


Well Joey young man, what a way to 'strike a pose', (I feel a Madonna song coming on)...


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Waaahhhh! I've had such a busy day I nearly missed this!

A is for... Absolutely Fabulous


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.

Well, midnight has come and gone across the pond, and since no one will ever nominate me for the Shyness Award, "B" is for "Bob" -_ beautiful _Bob:










_Big _Bob:










_Behemoth _Bob:










Lest anyone think Bob blatantly bulky, burly, beefy, or brawny as he approaches seventeen kilos, he is quite svelte in his Summer lion cut:










"B" is for "Bob."
.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*B is for Big Bum.............








*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Midnight has just come and gone and I can't sleep so I give you...

B for Bunty, what else


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

B is for Bookworm. (Brooke browsing a mini Brooke in a Book!)


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

B is for bowl...









If I ever had an empty bowl on my lap, Percy used to come and sit in it! He was a very funny boy sometimes.


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

buffie said:


> *B is for Big Bum.............
> 
> View attachment 378442
> *


Awww buffie, well timed, it could also have been called 'does my bum look big in this'.....


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> 
> Well, midnight has come and gone across the pond, and since no one will ever nominate me for the Shyness Award, "B" is for "Bob" -_ beautiful _Bob:
> 
> ...


Wow, he is big isn't he, and so very, very handsome....


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

All the cats on this thread and everywhere around the world are amazing, beautiful, awe inspiring and so,so precious...


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

B is for Baby Arthur.... This is the first time we met when he was 6 weeks old.

(@MrsFunkin prepare yourself for Custard Cream )


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "A" is for "adorable."
> 
> View attachment 378257
> ...


She is adorable.... aghhhh!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*B* is for *B*eautiful *B*oy... my Beautiful Max... in his fancy *b*lack coat.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

And *B *is for *b*ookend.... Elmo the *b*ookend...


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

*B* is for belly baiting on the barrel bed.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*Best Buddies*


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Charity said:


> Midnight has just come and gone and I can't sleep so I give you...
> 
> B for Bunty, what else
> 
> ...


Surely 'Beautiful Bunty', should get a double B


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

B is for Bell


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

B is for nose *BOOPS*


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ChaosCat said:


> *B* is for belly baiting on the barrel bed.
> 
> View attachment 378466


Good effort on the 4 B's there


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

B is for Big Blue Badly Behaved Bilbo!!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

buffie said:


> *B is for Big Bum.............
> 
> View attachment 378442
> *


Can be used again for FLUFFY bum


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

BritishBilbo said:


> B is for Big Blue Badly Behaved Bilbo!!
> 
> View attachment 378483
> View attachment 378480
> View attachment 378479


Now really! You can't bad mouth this angelic boy just for the sake of an alliteration!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Well B is for Biggles of course


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

lea247 said:


> B is for Baby Arthur.... This is the first time we met when he was 6 weeks old.
> 
> (@MrsFunkin prepare yourself for Custard Cream )
> 
> View attachment 378455


I can't take it so early in the morning! Look at Baby Arthur, hello you gorgeous little custard cream


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Dumpling said:


> B is for bowl...
> View attachment 378449
> 
> 
> If I ever had an empty bowl on my lap, Percy used to come and sit in it! He was a very funny boy sometimes.


Bless lovely Percy. Nice to see him here. I hope he has a nice bowl to sit in at the Bridge.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> B is for Bell


Way too adorable :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Brothers with a box


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

B is for Big Beautiful Black cat ebony (with Lady dog photo Bombing)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

B is for boxes, boxes, everywhere!


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

Bed hog


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

B is for...

*Basket *tonks










And b is for...

*Belly-rub* tonk


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh, and B is for...

*Baby* tonk!


















And...

*Back to back *tonks!
*







*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Loving these, best way to start the day.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> Loving these, best way to start the day.


I was hoping to stay up to last night to see them as they appear. But I fell asleep  ... so practically the first thing I did when I got up: check what beautiful 'B' pics had been posted


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

B is for BOX!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> B is for BOX!
> 
> View attachment 378509
> 
> ...


oh... my... I thought the second picture was adorable, then I scrolled to the third. Sooooo cute in the little box


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Psygon said:


> I was hoping to stay up to last night to see them as they appear. But I fell asleep  ... so practically the first thing I did when I got up: check what beautiful 'B' pics had been posted


I thought you were going to be the first to post last night.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Psygon said:


> oh... my... I thought the second picture was adorable, then I scrolled to the third. Sooooo cute in the little box


I've just found some videos from him with that box. You can see he's actually a bit big for it, If was quite impressive he tucked in like that!!

More BOXES


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> I've just found some videos from him with that box. You can see he's actually a bit big for it, If was quite impressive he tucked in like that!!
> 
> More BOXES


hehhe, they are great


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> I thought you were going to be the first to post last night.


I was hoping to be first... heheh  Midnight just was too late for me, I'm getting old


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

B is also for BATH


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SaneDaysAreMad said:


> Bed hog
> 
> View attachment 378503


And not to forget toe *b*eans.


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> yes, X was a tough one, can't remember what I did. Not going to look back as last year, will try to work something out.


I have a picture of Gypsys x-rays so we're all set!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

B is for BEARS. These are mine and OH's first bears we had when we were about three years old, o' so long ago but still much loved. Toppy thinks they are his friends.


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

MilleD said:


> And not to forget toe *b*eans.


Yes, toe beans are adorable! Ziggy's brother is called Beans and Ziggy is very very very jealous, specially because I flooded the thread with Beans pictures yesterday (A is for Adoption). So I though I'd better not to mention any beans on his picture...


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

*Balancing in Blue harness*
*







*
*
Bellyrub









Bathing*









*Blankie with Beans*


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Woohoo, everyone's rocking those B's today - good effort Cat Chat - dancing Banana to celebrate.

[URL=http://www.sherv.net/][/URL]


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Doh! So I posted a box pic yesterday and came up with an almost fancy word (I am a foreigner, ok!) to make it an "A" and what do I do today? Post the same pic? :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Also, I think I, yet again, misunderstood the rules :Banghead
I thought the pic had to be taken on the day but I don't think that's a rule, is it?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Joy84 said:


> Doh! So I posted a box pic yesterday and came up with an almost fancy word (I am a foreigner, ok!) to make it an "A" and what do I do today? Post the same pic? :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> Also, I think I, yet again, misunderstood the rules :Banghead
> I thought the pic had to be taken on the day but I don't think that's a rule, is it?


Blimey that would make it difficult, nope, the pic can be from any time. But I think you should carry on and see it as a personal challenge :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

We have cat in a *box







*
Cat in a *bag







*
And plain old *Bad Ass Cat







*


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> Blimey that would make it difficult, nope, the pic can be from any time. But I think you should carry on and see it as a personal challenge :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Two of my b pics were from yesterday. I was like OMG tonks in a basket, that's an advent pic!!!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

@LJC675 challenge accepted!

B is for *B*ed is where the cat is


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

B is for.... Bedtime Buddy









(Very excited by this recent development, she has always struggled to sleep on the bed because we wriggle too much but recently she's been persevering with it)


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

There must be many more photos out there of cats in boxes, so please check. Any in cat boxes?
And Max in his *blue box




























*


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

My British King


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Balancing act























Cat in box


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> B is for Bell


That is adorable!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Just found some more *basket* tonks.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

ChaosCat said:


> Now really! You can't bad mouth this angelic boy just for the sake of an alliteration!


HES SO NAUGHTY!!!! If I could I'd upload the video I took of him the other night but unfortunately it would be result in me being banned from all the profanity lol.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Missed A arghhhhhhh

but we do have an easy B










Graciepops in her BIKINI


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

TriTri said:


> There must be many more photos out there of cats in boxes, so please check. Any in cat boxes?
> And Max in his *blue box
> View attachment 378572
> View attachment 378566
> ...


Oh my yes, we need a whole thread just for kittys in boxes


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

B is for Basket


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*B is for Little Miss Bree lying on her Back








*


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

JaimeandBree said:


> *B is for Little Miss Bree lying on her Back
> 
> View attachment 378607
> *


Oooh I love the Harry Potter things!!!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
I can't remember smiling so much - or just plain laughing out loud - at a thread in æons! Fabulous photos all!



dustydiamond1 said:


> Oh my yes, we need a whole thread just for kittys in boxes


Here it is, @dustydiamond1 - it's been there æons ages more than a minute!

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/lets-see-those-cats-in-boxes.507289/
.


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> I can't remember smiling so much - or just plain laughing out loud - at a thread in æons! Fabulous photos all!
> 
> Here it is, @dustydiamond1 - it's been there æons ages more than a minute!
> ...


I just created one on Cat Chat for Sleepy Kittys. Don't know how to create a link, sorry.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BritishBilbo said:


> HES SO NAUGHTY!!!! If I could I'd upload the video I took of him the other night but unfortunately it would be result in me being banned from all the profanity lol.


Bleep out the *********


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

dustydiamond1 said:


> I just created one on Cat Chat for Sleepy Kittys. Don't know how to create a link, sorry.


:Arghh OH NO! I put it in the wrong place! I need to contact a moderator to request it be moved to 
Cat Forums Cat Photo Galleries .I'll try flagging it!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*C* is for... Chomping 'n Chewing Catstix!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

C is for cuddles! This is Arthur giving me morning cuddles. He cuddles all in to my shoulders and neck while I'm still in bed. It's a lovely part of the day :Cat


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

This is a wonderful thread! The photos are great, all of them, all of them are making me smile and I couldn't wait to arrive home from work today to see the ones I missed while I was gone! :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

lea247 said:


> C is for cuddles! This is Arthur giving me morning cuddles. He cuddles all in to my shoulders and neck while I'm still in bed. It's a lovely part of the day :Cat
> 
> View attachment 378698


Oh it would be so hard to get out of that bed!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

dustydiamond1 said:


> Oh it would be so hard to get out of that bed!


I set my alarm 15 mins earlier than I have to to make allowances for this


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

*C *is for... chicks!









And chilling in a chair


----------



## Lorna Clark (Dec 3, 2018)

Hello, Total Newbie here .Love this idea can't wait to see all the inventive pictures Lol. C is for Cosmo My lil demon cat lol!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Lorna Clark said:


> Hello, Total Newbie here .Love this idea can't wait to see all the inventive pictures Lol. C is for Cosmo My lil demon cat lol!


Aww! My little Cosmo!! He is not a demon! He's a loveable rogue!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
"C" is for "Clawed-Ya."










Clawed-Ya and her Mother, Black Friday, came in just as Winter was coming on just over three years ago - both wildly feral. As the old chicken coop (below; top) which had served well for many years as a transition place was too small - and this pair too wild to socialise quickly - to house two cats, I was compelled to build the CatPalace Guest House (below: middle and bottom) for them that Spring, which has - incomprehensibly - been the source of sport and amusement among my acquaintances.










So, to recap: "C" is for "Chicken Coop," "C" is for "CatPalace" and "C" is for "Clawed-Ya."



Lorna Clark said:


> Hello, Total Newbie here .Love this idea can't wait to see all the inventive pictures Lol. C is for Cosmo My lil demon cat lol!


@Lorna Clark - Welcome to Cat Chat - to both you and to the beautiful Cosmo as well!
.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Lorna Clark said:


> Hello, Total Newbie here .Love this idea can't wait to see all the inventive pictures Lol. C is for Cosmo My lil demon cat lol!


Hi! @Lorna Clark this is a great letter for you to begin with here, C for beautiful Cosmo! Welcome!


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*Clearly, a Close-up!*

_*







*_ Speedy:Joyful:Cat


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

C is for Cats Climbing:

Suter






Kalex


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

*
C is for Cheeky Crockpot Cats









*


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

C is for *COPY CAT*
Mooch was not impressed with my attempt at creating her in clay!


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Cuddled while Carried









Concentrated Clambering










Comfort 









Contentment


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

C is for Curled up


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

C is for ...
*C*an't trust the *C*at with peppered steak, even when it's quorn!!








Cooked them late last night and left them out to cool down and this is how I found them this morning ...


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> C is for Cats Climbing:
> 
> Suter
> 
> ...


How do they get down?


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

C is for *Cattery *..














































Where I am so very lucky to work and have met some of the most beautiful cats along the way.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Catnip overdose


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

C is for.........

*CK!!!! *Under the Christmas tree
*







*


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*C is for "Cat"astrophically Clumsy Cat


























*


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

SaneDaysAreMad said:


> How do they get down?


The pole's attached to my garden shed, so they scoot up that, then often jump off the shed onto the fence and then down, here's a better picture of the pole, where you can see how they get down :


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Christmas Cats


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

C is for Clown and Charmer - Toppy is definitely both


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

C is for Cleo (rest in peace), Cameron and Cavendish

Three beautiful souls who I am forever grateful to for looking after my dad since we lost mum.

Cleo



























(Her last Christmas, she passed on 7th January 2017)

Cameron & Cavendish

Gotcha Day 30th March 2017, in a cage on Cats Protection advice... they didn't know they had giardia so it got messy!! Poor Cameron was so scared, and Cavendish had been to the vet so he was still spaced out from anaesthesia.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

C is for Crunchie and Citruspips


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cagool and Crocodile (modelled by Huck)


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Love the cagool! Given how Arthur reacts to the rain (doesn't really it's raining until he's been out for a few mins, then comes darting back in!) I think he could do with one


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Dumpling said:


> *C *is for... chicks!
> View attachment 378701
> 
> 
> ...


Very original. And different:Chicken


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Joy84 said:


> C is for ...
> *C*an't trust the *C*at with peppered steak, even when it's quorn!!
> View attachment 378734
> 
> Cooked them late last night and left them out to cool down and this is how I found them this morning ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

*CHILLED OUT *cat. This was during the hot summer and the fan was blowing on her tummy









*CHEEKY CHAPPY! This is Moo's BFF, Sooty, who regularly pops in when he thinks we're not looking, for a free lunch.:Hungry







*

And here's Moo doing her best to look really *CUTE.







*
Excuse the dirty feet. Goodness knows where she had been :Shamefullyembarrased
* 
*


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*C is for Curled up by a Christmas Cushion! 








*


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Cully said:


> *CHILLED OUT *cat. This was during the hot summer and the fan was blowing on her tummy
> View attachment 378796
> 
> 
> ...


That tummy!!! :Kiss Does she like tummy rubs?


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> The pole's attached to my garden shed, so they scoot up that, then often jump off the shed onto the fence and then down, here's a better picture of the pole, where you can see how they get down :
> 
> View attachment 378747


Ah thanks! Wow, still very impressive! I'm sure one of mine would love to climb up that pole but then we'd need to call the fire brigade to bring him down


----------



## Lorna Clark (Dec 3, 2018)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Aww! My little Cosmo!! He is not a demon! He's a loveable rogue!


only when treats are in hand haha


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Dumpling said:


> That tummy!!! :Kiss Does she like tummy rubs?


There should be a sign saying 'approach with caution':Nailbiting When she's in the right mood it's ok for a few seconds but watch her like a hawk lol.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

We've had B for boxes, lots of cats in boxes, how about C for cardboard boxes? Just joking. 
*C *is for *c*rafts... Tessies favourite *c*rochet *c*at bed and Max on a *c*rochet blanket and Max on his homemade cat scratching *c*ork *c*atbed


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*





















C *is for *C*atsitting, top photo is Jadie, a friend's cat and next two photo's are Stanley, another friend's cat. Lovely cats.


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

C is for *C*abbage Head:


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

C is for Cat!! 










This is Lily, Arthur's girlfriend. :Shy
She lives next door to my mum and Arthur always goes over to say hello, and meows at her when she's out of reach on top of the wall you see at the back. Lily also bops Arthur on the nose and runs away when she's had enough , I don't think Arthur gets it as he usually runs after her.
It's nice to see them get on and interact with each other!


----------



## BethanyKate (Jul 11, 2018)

C is for Camouflage


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

TriTri said:


> *C *is for *c*rafts... Tessies favourite *c*rochet *c*at bed and Max on a *c*rochet blanket and Max on his homemade cat scratching *c*ork *c*atbed
> View attachment 378894
> View attachment 378896
> View attachment 378897


Love them all! You're soo talented :Woot


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

TriTri said:


> View attachment 378898
> We've had B for boxes, lots of cats in boxes, how about C for cardboard boxes? Just joking.
> *C *is for *c*rafts... Tessies favourite *c*rochet *c*at bed and Max on a *c*rochet blanket and Max on his homemade cat scratching *c*ork *c*atbed
> View attachment 378894
> ...


What did you stick the corks down with to ensure they don't come up when scratched? Brill idea!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Chef and Chicken


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

C is for Croquet  Well, just watching...










C is for cat flap...when the boy was learning, he still won't go out of it but he comes in quite happily


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

C is for cold


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

C is for... Cosy Cat








And... Cat in a Castle


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> C is for... Cosy Cat
> View attachment 378951
> 
> And... Cat in a Castle
> View attachment 378952


Another original, haven't seen any other castles lol.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> C is for Croquet  Well, just watching...
> 
> View attachment 378946
> 
> ...


Love those pictures!!

The green of the lawn makes his eyes stand out :Happy


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Was in a rush this morning so didnt get to post all my 'C' pics 

*Crafting *Darcy









*Cool-bag* Jammy









*Chip-thief









Comatose!







*


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

C is for ColeyCat!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

*C *is for *c*aught in the act *c*hewing *c*ardboard


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

C is for co-operative play


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Wrong place! Sorry.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
"D" is for "drink," which they do at the sink,
Since the Snowshoe cat seems not to think
That the water in her water dish
Is as fresh as a Snowshoe cat might wish.

Up to the basin the Snowshoe will hasten,
And it matters not whether you wheedle or chasten,
She turns the water on at will,
And drinks until she's had her fill.

By one and two, the others who
Are wakened by the bold Snowshoe,
All have their turn at the kitchen sink,
And this is why "D" is for "drink."





































"D" is - _most assuredly_ - for "drink." 
.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> What did you stick the corks down with to ensure they don't come up when scratched? Brill idea!


First few times I used a hot glue gun, but now I just use PVA glue, quite a lot of it. If one does come off, they enjoy kicking it around the room! It can then be glued on again. If you are able to zoom into the photo, you will see where the corks have been scratched/clawed. Saves scratching furniture, unless your name is Naughty Max of course. They like them outside in the summer too.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "D" is for "drink," which they do at the sink,
> Since the Snowshoe cat seems not to think
> That the water in her water dish
> ...


@1CatOverTheLine this is absolutely delightful!:Joyful I love how Moo Shu has learned to turn on the tap so that she can share a drink with Scotticat, Peanut, and Bob! This is a wonderful way to start the fourth day of The Cat Chat Advent Calendar and the letter D.:Happy:Cat

I am really enjoying this Calendar so much!


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> She turns the water on at will,
> And drinks until she's had her fill.
> 
> By one and two, the others who
> ...


She's so smart! Can she turn the water off after they all get a drink?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Joy84 said:


> Love them all! You're soo talented :Woot


Thank you, except my grandmother made the blanket about 50 years ago and I bought the cat bed at a craft fayre! :Happy


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

MaggieDemi said:


> She's so smart! Can she turn the water off after they all get a drink?


@MaggieDemi - Oh, without a doubt. She could turn off the water when she was through, turn the lights back off when she'd turned them on, turn off the television set, the radio, the CD player and any number of things that she turns on for whatsoever Snowshoe Reason it is which causes her to wish to engage every electrical device within the bounds of her Demented Snowshoe Kingdom. Doubtless she _could_ - but she won't because, _Snowshoe.
_


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*D *is *DaBird *and for *D*vd for cats. 
*

ATTACH=full]378991[/ATTACH]














*


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*D is for - sweet Dreamer *








Speedy:Cat


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

_*D is for Dancing...…………*_
Go for it Suter.
I know I've posted this vid before, and it's not the best quality, but I did a new one of Suter dancing yesterday and when I was looking through my pics this was still one of my favourite ones of her doing her dancing (the pathetic sounding I'm dying cry in the background is Kalex, hoping to get some sweets):


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

*D is for dirty and dusty





















*


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

D is for *Dangle

*


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

D is for dreaming


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

D is for Duvet


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

D is for *D*o not *d*isturb ...


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

TriTri said:


> View attachment 378986
> 
> First few times I used a hot glue gun, but now I just use PVA glue, quite a lot of it. If one does come off, they enjoy kicking it around the room! It can then be glued on again. If you are able to zoom into the photo, you will see where the corks have been scratched/clawed. Saves scratching furniture, unless your name is Naughty Max of course. They like them outside in the summer too.


Must have a go at making one. I did get her a coir doormat hoping she would scratch that and leave my woollen rug alone, but no such luck.
Note to self: must start drinking wine. Lots of it!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

D is for....

*Darcy!








And D is for

Dosing on Jammy







*


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

D is for...

Dissertation supervisor! My old cat was a great help when I was writing my masters dissertation...
















D is also for dog! These two were good friends ( the cat was the boss though!)









And for den! I came home and the cats had managed to make a den in the sofa, I have no idea how


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I needed Moo in as I was going out shopping. I went out to fetch her. She ran ahead of me indoors. By the time _*I *_got in I was just in time to catch 
her doing a _*Disappearing Act out the window *_









The two mischief makers I look after when my friend goes on holiday. I call them my snow leopard and my black panther. Or _*Double Trouble. *_No idea what they were staring at lol 
*








*
Moo *Dozing* after a tiring scrap with her kickers.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*D* is for...
Documentary. Brooke watching "Big cats" earlier this year.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

*D *is for *D*iva


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

D is for Dithering...not sure whether to go out in the rain


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*D is for ................Don't think I fit do I ? 









*

*
Oops seem to have posted the pic twice,fixed now 


*


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*D is for Determined to Drive Mummy Demented by causing Destruction!*






























Pics are from a few years ago - this year's not up yet for obvious reasons (only so much dementing mummy can take!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

D is for Dining with family and friends


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Whompingwillow said:


> *D *is for *D*iva
> View attachment 379047


Oh the grey-nosed beauty


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

D is for Double Trouble


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

JaimeandBree said:


> *D is for Determined to Drive Mummy Demented by causing Destruction!*
> View attachment 379061
> View attachment 379062
> View attachment 379063
> ...


Is that evidence in Jaime's mouth in the last pic, or his tongue sticking out.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> D is for Double Trouble


I'm sure they're thinking, surely we are a B - butter wouldn't melt


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> I'm sure they're thinking, surely we are a B - butter wouldn't melt


More like W - What can we do next? heheheh


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

D is for... DRUNK!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

SuboJvR said:


> D is for... DRUNK!
> 
> View attachment 379095
> 
> ...


AW look how tiny baby Joey is. ummyummyummy


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Dirty cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

D is for dominating, spelled B..U..L..L..Y


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Charity said:


> D is for dominating, spelled B..U..L..L..Y
> 
> View attachment 379119


Naughty Toppy, it is hard to imagine the gorgeous Toppy being a thug though.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

There has never been a thread that I've enjoyed as much as this one!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> Is that evidence in Jaime's mouth in the last pic, or his tongue sticking out.


I think it's actually the glint of his collar tag! He's pee'd off in that last pic cos all the presents put under the tree were restricting his ability to cause mayhem! You can tell by his grumpy ears :Hilarious in the end he just trampled all over them though


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

D is for Django!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

BritishBilbo said:


> D is for Django!!
> 
> View attachment 379165
> View attachment 379166
> View attachment 379167


Aren't those eyes gorgeous


----------



## BethanyKate (Jul 11, 2018)

D is for Documentaries









D is also for Door (my feline brain has figured out this mechanism and I will now let myself and my brother in and out when I please)


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> Must have a go at making one. I did get her a coir doormat hoping she would scratch that and leave my woollen rug alone, but no such luck.
> Note to self: must start drinking wine. Lots of it!


Hi Cully, if you decide to make one, you can buy corkboards cheap and glue the corks onto that, but get the larger size and check it hasn't got cardboard as a backing, as that would stop you be able to put it outside (incase it rains). If you drive, don't drink lots of wine, or *you won't be able to drive your cat to a vet in an emergency . *I don't want a corkboard idea to be the start of an alcohol problem* :Cat:Cat*. I'm sure friends will offer to do the drinking on your behalf and donate their corks. I can tell from the amount of corks I get donated, just how much friends and family drink!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

D is for disappearing!



















Arthur likes to hide under blankets, but only when there's a hooman under it too!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lea247 said:


> D is for disappearing!
> 
> View attachment 379191
> 
> ...


I can only see "Arf an Arfur"


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

TriTri said:


> I can only see "Arf an Arfur"


Brilliant!!

Sounds like something my dad would say :Hilarious Take of that what you will!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

TriTri said:


> Hi Cully, if you decide to make one, you can buy corkboards cheap and glue the corks onto that, but get the larger size and check it hasn't got cardboard as a backing, as that would stop you be able to put it outside (incase it rains). If you drive, don't drink lots of wine, or *you won't be able to drive your cat to a vet in an emergency . *I don't want a corkboard idea to be the start of an alcohol problem* :Cat:Cat*. I'm sure friends will offer to do the drinking on your behalf and donate their corks. I can tell from the amount of corks I get donated, just how much friends and family drink!


Yes, my first thought about what to use was a cork notice board. They sell them in different sizes at the Range.
 Actually I don't drink lol. But I know a bunch of peeps who do. So I'll be asking them to save the corks from Xmas for me. Knowing my luck they will all drink the sort that comes in screw top bottles.

Thought we'd lost Mr Mousey the other day. Moo loves (and kills) him several times a day so ran everywhere looking.
I found it wedged between the shower door and a towel rail. Don't ask me how it got there lol 
Anyway, kitty and mousey are reunited.
So glad you made it for her, it's been a super toy:Joyful


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

D for... Discovered!
These are bedsheets I lay on my stairs to protect the carpet from Ren's scratching. He clearly found a way to use this for his games...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Another Drunk!!

















And doing the Dying Fly


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Dracula x2

















And Dorothy


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

*E *is for *E*mbarassed


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*E is for.............Enigmatic Eyes...........








*​


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

huckybuck said:


>


@huckybuck - This is... you are... I mean....

Dear_ Lord _- what goes on in that mind of yours?





buffie said:


>


@buffie - Wow - what a gorgeous kitty!

*ahem*

"E" is for "Eleven."










"E" is for "Everyone."










"E" is for "Eccentric."


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Aww no! Can't believe I missed D! Stupid work distracted me!

I'm gonna be really cheeky and sneak it in anyway, it's only a little bit late :Sorry

D is for... Doll's House









And Daft ears


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








E is for *Elongated*


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

E is for my mini black panther Ebony


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

*E is for Egg box destruction*
One of Kalex and Suter's favourite hobbies.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> *E is for Egg box destruction*
> One of Kalex and Suter's favourite hobbies.
> View attachment 379298
> 
> ...


Hahaha such happy kitties, love them :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Eyeliner









EEK!









Elongated









Eager


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> *E is for Egg box destruction*
> One of Kalex and Suter's favourite hobbies.
> View attachment 379298
> 
> ...


:Woot :Joyful :Happy


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

E is for excited!


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*E is for Exercise and Expeditions outdoors!*















Speedy


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

E is for exposing his bits


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

E is for *EARS!














*


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

E The Eyes have it


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

E is for EAVESDROPPING on the neighbours










and ESCAPING


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*E* is for...Entranced: Brooke was fascinated by a video of Little H!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

BritishBilbo said:


> E is for *EARS!
> View attachment 379319
> View attachment 379321
> *


They are some serious ears - brilliant


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

BritishBilbo said:


> E is for *EARS!
> View attachment 379319
> View attachment 379321
> *


Yoda!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Britt said:


> E is for exposing his bits
> View attachment 379318


Ooh, not before breakfast please:Jawdrop


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

E is for Elongated










Or Extra Long Legs










Lastly - Entranced


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

E is for *EYES








EARLY MORNING STRETCHING EXERCISES







*

Her smelly the *ELEPHANT CUSHION







*

And for those who know what a struggle
I've had to get her off eating so much tuna. Here she is, the girl who hates chicken, eating a dish of chicken and ham. Yay!!








She's really done so well. I've been gradually mixing chicken into her fish food over the last few weeks and she now gets it with every meal. Mostly complementary like encore or Schesir at present, but at least she's eating and enjoying it:Hungry


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

E is for Eggs  Oscar has been quite intrigued by them, especially the ones on the lawn that still contained wet yolk!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 379354
> View attachment 379355
> View attachment 379356
> View attachment 379357
> E is for Eggs  Oscar has been quite intrigued by them, especially the ones on the lawn that still contained wet yolk!


Have you tried the Cosma Glory chicken and quail egg?


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

E is for... Ear washing!









And eyes!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 379354
> View attachment 379355
> View attachment 379356
> View attachment 379357
> E is for Eggs  Oscar has been quite intrigued by them, especially the ones on the lawn that still contained wet yolk!


I saw Brooke once find a pigeon's nest where she amused herself by flipping the egg out onto the ground. I suppose its natural behaviour but she didn't follow through and eat the egg.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

E is for......

*EDWARD! *









And for... *Edward enjoying the fire*










E is for.... *Every Tonk!*









And E is for... *EYES!*


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Easter Bonnets


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Ears


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Easter Bonnets
> 
> View attachment 379365
> View attachment 379366
> ...


Huck's face in that last photo is the best!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

BritishBilbo said:


> E is for *EARS!
> View attachment 379319
> View attachment 379321
> *


Such gorgeous big ears!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Easter Bonnets
> 
> View attachment 379365
> View attachment 379366
> ...


Haha! That last photo always brings a smile to my face. You can just see the balloon thought " oh God, the things I have to put up with!!":Hilarious


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

Another mention to Ears.

E is for... Ears I haz it. Big time. Cornish Rex style.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Cully said:


> Have you tried the Cosma Glory chicken and quail egg?


We haven't but I will get some when I do an order, we shall see if it's another thing he won't eat ecause it's not Sheba, Whiskas, Felix or fishy flavour  Thank you.


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> We haven't but I will get some when I do an order, we shall see if it's another thing he won't eat ecause it's not Sheba, Whiskas, Fekix or fishy flavour  Thank you.


Cosma Glory is really fancy, we serve it in a proper plate with cloth napkins for poshness.  Husband still can't believe the Chicken and Tuna Caviar flavour (with real tuna eggs in it!). One of mine likes Cosma Glory a lot, the other is _meh_ about it. So maybe Oscar will be happier to play with a real quail egg, perhaps? (maybe not in your carpet)


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

E is for enslaved


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Little H's Easter pics and a couple of easter bunnies!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Prettiest Easter bunny ever


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*E is for Santa's Elf!*
*







*

*...and E is for The Exorcist!!!*

*







*


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Little H's Easter pics and a couple of easter bunnies!!
> 
> View attachment 379445
> View attachment 379446
> ...


Aww I love the third pic. Sooo cute:Cat


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

E is for... Extra Special Loves


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

F is for fish fan!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*F *is for...Freebies!









"Does Tesco think I am so cheaply bought, Slave? I think not! Dreamies and Dentibites for me!!!"

(Actually she is quite keen on the Tesco knock off Dentibites  )


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*F is for........" Feline Festive ".................








*


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
"F" is for "Friday" - Floofy Black Friday:




























Feral, fearsome, ferocious Black Friday.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

F is for Friends


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*







F* is for *f*our (very special) cats on a wall. 
Pickles, Tinkerbell, Tizzy & Fluffy ❤

Or *f*eeding a *f*eral...(probably a stray & may not be feral )


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*














F *is for *f*ur.... *f*ancy *f*ur coat... (modelled here by dear Elmo rip). Bottom picture.

Also 2 *f*elines with 3 *f*ur coats between them(?!)... Picolina Pickles and Tinkerbell-Mouse..... rip. Top picture.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

TriTri said:


> *
> View attachment 379513
> F* is for *f*our (very special) cats on a wall.
> Pickles, Tinkerbell, Tizzy & Fluffy ❤
> ...


@TriTri - What a lovely laser-eyes photo! That reminds me, "F" is also for "Foxes!"


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Fish & Feline - Friends Forever :Cat

_







_

Fishiecat, Fishiecat , I've got flowers,
And lots of hours to spend with you.... :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Little H's Easter pics and a couple of easter bunnies!!
> 
> View attachment 379445
> View attachment 379446
> ...


Oh! The last photo is hilarious!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

F is for fly catching
(cat bed cover is in the wash, that's why it looks weird)


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Fuzzy Fierce

















Fingers









Fence


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

F is for friendly fighting.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Fun!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

F is *FOREVER together

*


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

F is for

*Friend









*
Or

*Foe*


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

*F is for flat cat *


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

F is for.... Fallen asleep









And f is for feets









And f is for frozen, not going out









And f is for... Fragile









And f is for... Faster than a speeding bullet!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

F is for fooling around










and

Feeling left out


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Free Gift


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

F is for flower









And fence post









And fridge...


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

F is for Fast asleep


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

F is for friends


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

F is for First time in his new Forever home


























F is for Fire - one of Oscar's Favourite places to be


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I think F is shaping up to be my favourite day so far, so many pictures that I've loved today, made me go a little teary.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

F is for For goodness sake let me in


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @TriTri - What a lovely laser-eyes photo! *That reminds me, "F" is also for "Foxes*!"
> 
> View attachment 379516
> 
> ...


Of course Foxes ......How could I forget Foxes, they are Meeko's friends


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tawny75 said:


> F is for friends
> View attachment 379572


Seriously, how sweet is that! X


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> F is for First time in his new Forever home
> 
> View attachment 379574
> 
> ...


Awww Oscar look at you all shy and nervous not knowing you're about to experience all the kitty love in all the land :Cat


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I so love love love love this thread! I am already thinking what I can do for G tomorrow


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*F is for Fa la la la la la la la la!!! Jaime the Christmas Caroller 








*


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Well I could just flood this thread with firsts! But I'll try restrain myself!

F is for... First time outside









And First meetings









And First bedtime


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

And an extra special mention for my First Love...Frosty










She was my absolute best friend in the world and will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

F is for....

Family Birthday! (Florence and Leyla are Ed and Darcy's sisters... and it's their Birthdays today!)


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Psygon said:


> F is for....
> 
> Family Birthday! (Florence and Leyla are Ed and Darcy's sisters... and it's their Birthdays today!)
> View attachment 379610


Woohoo happy birthday Tonks!!!!!!


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

@Charity "Feeling left out" broke my heart, look at his face.... let him in!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Defrosting the *FREEZER









FLAT OUT









FIRST DAY OUTSIDE







*


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Charity said:


> Feeling left out


Well we can see who they modelled Puss in Boots from Shrek on can't we:


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Poor Toppy! I've always thought he has a naturally downcast expression though.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Shrike said:


> Poor Toppy! I've always thought he has a naturally downcast expression though.


If he does, it sure works on us all! I could never leave Toppy out the room!  All he wanted was to eat ALL of Bunty's food.....again :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

F is for FOOD


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Toppy just cannot bear being shut out of any room whether its the kitchen, bathroom whatever. He hauls his way up to the glass and hangs on by his claws with his feet on the ridge of the door to see what he's missing  and, yes, he is worried Bunty's getting something he isn't.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> If he does, it sure works on us all! *I could never leave Toppy out the room*!  All he wanted was to eat ALL of Bunty's food.....again :Hilarious:Hilarious





ewelsh said:


> F is for For goodness sake let me in
> 
> View attachment 379580


Excuse me!! What's this about leaving cats out....you speak with forked tongue.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Psygon said:


> F is for....
> 
> *Family Birthday! (Florence and Leyla are Ed and Darcy's sisters... and it's their Birthdays today!)*
> View attachment 379610


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
@LJC675 - I'm in with @Tawny75 - I can't recall when I've enjoyed any thread so much as this one, and the photos are just brilliant, one after another!



dustydiamond1 said:


> Fingers


@dustydiamond1 - I've adored Gypsy from the moment I first saw her, but this photo of her is just incredibly sweet. 

@MoochH - Another tender photo; Moochie really is a charmer, eh?



Charity said:


> Feeling left out


@Charity - Everyone's right, of course - this is truly bittersweet - and since we're still on "F" - Black Friday's first day in the main house, in her Safe Rooms - peering through one of the French doors as though to say, "I'm here; where's my new Family?"












Tawny75 said:


> F is for friends


@Tawny75 - Positively Heartwarming. 



ewelsh said:


> F is for For goodness sake let me in


@ewelsh - For goodness sake -_ let that kitty in!_



buffie said:


> Of course Foxes ......How could I forget Foxes, they are Meeko's friends


@buffie - Simply delightful!

Beautiful kitty, beautiful foxes,
You should put them into boxes,
Then call Federal Express!
(I'll PM you my address.)

Since "F" is, indeed, for Firsts, as noted by @Mrs Funkin and @Pixie_Tinker_Bell - I'll add my own "first" to round things out. Busy - my first kitty, and the one who started all the madness:










There she is on her first day at home - 14 July, 1958. Apologies for the photo quality, though it matters not at all - it's as sharp and clear to me as it was more than sixty years ago - and I can see her in colour.

Every one of you lot deserves some sort of award for photography and ingenuity. Thanks for this thread - it's made every morning a little bit brighter.
.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> And an extra special mention for my First Love...Frosty
> 
> View attachment 379606
> 
> ...


Frosty lo


Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> And an extra special mention for my First Love...Frosty
> 
> View attachment 379606
> 
> ...


You can tell Frosty was a very special cat, just look at her dear little face 


LJC675 said:


> Well we can see who they modelled Puss in Boots from Shrek on can't we:
> 
> View attachment 379639
> 
> ...


That's fab


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> F is for....
> 
> Family Birthday! (Florence and Leyla are Ed and Darcy's sisters... and it's their Birthdays today!)
> View attachment 379610


_Happy Birthdays to Florence, Leyla, Edward and Darcy - wishing you all a most wonderful day @Psygon :Cat ! _


Letter F here in the Calendar is turning out to be such a wonderful day, with fences, Friends, fish, laser felines and foxes, fancy coats, festive and first cats and so many more, I am enjoying each and every photo so much, I have never had so much fun, this thread is wonderful! Thank you!

Another one for today - Fish Friends Forever








Fishiecat, Fishiecat, I've got flowers,
and lots of hours to spend with you.....:Cat


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> F is for....
> 
> Family Birthday! (Florence and Leyla are Ed and Darcy's sisters... and it's their Birthdays today!)
> View attachment 379610


Happy Birthday gorgeous tonks xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

F is for Friendly Fox










F is for Fancy rats


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @1CatOverTheLine - that photo of Busy is awesome. That is all


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> Excuse me!! What's this about leaving cats out....you speak with forked tongue.


 Oops


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Frankenstein and Bride of Frankenstein!!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

ebonycat said:


> F is for Friendly Fox
> 
> View attachment 379667
> 
> ...


Awwww ratties!! I loooove rats!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I missed "E" :Arghh

F is for *F*un in a box















She's loving the plastic handle!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

F is for first cuddles....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Look at the ickle custard cream. Too beautiful.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
"G" is for "Grey."










"Mister" came to me as a sad little kitten, somehow mostly covered in road tar. My veterinarian at the time told me that he doubted he'd survive the night, so weak and traumatised was he, but Mister miraculously survived the night all the same, and my vet's techs spent many hours working the tar from his fur, and feeding him almost non-stop. He came home with me on the seventh day, with just some patches of fur remaining, but in incredibly good spirits all the same.

There was no introductory period; he simply blended in with my other six cats as though he belonged there right from the outset. The great peacemaker, he would never tolerate spats between cats, and as kittens came and went because of rescues, he was surrogate Father to every one of them.

Not much to look at here, I'm afraid - he was wearing thin when this was taken, many years ago, on his twenty-sixth Forever Home Day - the second longest-lived cat I've known personally, and the gentlest of all I've known in more than sixty years.

"G" is - rather simplistically - for "Grey."

Edit: leave it to one of those Americans to jump the gun owed to the time difference. Note to self: twelve less five equals seven. Ah, well - what do you expect from someone who says, "math," rather than, "maths?"
.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*G is for..............Got It !!!!!!!!!!!!!!









*


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "G" is for "Grey."
> 
> Edit: leave it to one of those Americans to jump the gun owed to the time difference. Note to self: twelve less five equals seven. Ah, well - what do you expect from someone who says, "math," rather than, "maths?"
> .


At least you can use the "time difference"............ We can get it wrong without any excuse


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

buffie said:


> At least you can use the "time difference"............ We can get it wrong without any excuse


@buffie - Can't blame British Rail British Summer Time for that. I never understood that nomenclature however. Last Sunday in March, and you arrive at British Summer Time. Cruel joke that, eh?
.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

*G is for Gotcha day....*
*







*


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*G is for .......GOOD MORNING, SPEEDY!:Cat*
*







CAN I SLEEP LATE, MUM? P-L-E-A-S-E?*


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

G is for *GROOMING* cause I'm *GEORGEOUS *


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry posted twice


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

G is for gardening.


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Gypsy 









Grumpy Gray tabby


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

G is for Grow your Own










Ziggy says next time he will grow Dreamies.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

G is for Going into the Garden for the first time. Oscar loves a little toddle around the garden. The ordering has gone funny, sorry...but I love our little tiger striding out!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

*







G for Pooh having his own garden (based on a thread posted on the forums with a list of cat friendly plants)*


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

G is for *gloriously golden* (does anyone have the number for cash4gold?!)


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

G is for...

Going to the vets









And for... The gang









And for... 
Get my dinner!









And for... Gimme that pencil!









And lastly... Gloriously elegant :-D


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*G* is for... Grab!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

G is for Gorgeous and Green eyes


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Guard cats guarding


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

grrrrrr!!
that's my pillow ,my bed ,my spot . he's rubbing it well in .


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

G is for GINGER


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*G is for Girl With A Yellow Ribbon








*


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

G is for grilled Inca! (don't worry, it wasn't on!)


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

G is for Greedy Girl










G. Is for Guard cat



















G. Is for Great easy life










G. Is for Garden advisor


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @buffie - Can't blame British Rail British Summer Time for that. I never understood that nomenclature however. * Last Sunday in March, and you arrive at British Summer Time. Cruel joke that, eh?*
> .


Especially way up here in the land of the Scots .
"Summer" usually occurs around the 22nd of June at 1pm and is gone by 5pm the same day


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

buffie said:


> Especially way up here in the land of the Scots .
> "Summer" usually occurs around the 22nd of June at 1pm and is gone by 5pm the same day


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Funny enough @buffie my husband was talking to an Arab yesterday who was dressed for the Arctic, my husband asked him "why are you dressed like that" the Arab replied because of this winter weather" my husband said " good grief man, Scotland would be sunbathing in these temperatures"


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Funny enough @buffie my husband was talking to an Arab yesterday who was dressed for the Arctic, my husband asked him "why are you dressed like that" the Arab replied because of this winter weather" my husband said " good grief man, Scotland would be sunbathing in these temperatures"


We are (through necessity) made of tough stuff up here  .
Its pretty chilly outside right now and I'm typing this with the backdoor open just so that Mr M can get access to and from his run in the garden..........I think the cold has addled what little brain I had


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

SaneDaysAreMad said:


> G is for Grow your Own
> 
> View attachment 379758
> 
> ...


If you find a way to grow Dreamies please let me in on it as they (Moo) are costing me a small fortune:Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

buffie said:


> We are (through necessity) made of tough stuff up here  .
> Its pretty chilly outside right now and I'm typing this with the backdoor open just so that Mr M can get access to and from his run in the garden..........I think the cold has addled what little brain I had


And the Welsh are born waterproof


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 379759
> View attachment 379760
> View attachment 379761
> View attachment 379762
> ...


What lovely pics. A very handsome little tiger indeed


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

G is for Grateful.

I am grateful to all of you on here for your advice and help to a brand new cat slave. This picture was taken 14 minutes ago from my kitchen cam (excuse the state of my floor). If it wasn't for all the knowledge on here I would have blindly panicked when Severus started being sick a lot, this is him eating his lunch happily. Lily, Severus and I thank you all X


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

*G *is for *GNASHERS







*
Also for trying to *GET COOL







*
And a desperate plea: *GET ME DOWN!







*
Moo has no fear of heights. She just can't get herself down


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

G is for... Garden house









And... Guard duty









And...Garden fun


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> G is for... Garden house
> View attachment 379823
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that second pic is almost a meerkat. I DO love a cat meerkat:Cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

G is for Grooming...too much sometimes


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Cully said:


> Oh that second pic is almost a meerkat. I DO love a cat meerkat:Cat


Yes, Pixie is quite fond of a meerkat pose, especially when on guard duty!


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

Cully said:


> If you find a way to grow Dreamies please let me in on it as they (Moo) are costing me a small fortune:Cat


I know! We tend to buy "generic" Dreamies, like Tesco's Pocket Pillows, much cheaper. Ziggy is none the wiser.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

G is for Garfield!!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 379853
> View attachment 379854
> G is for Garfield!!!!


That face just needs kissin'


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 379853
> View attachment 379854
> G is for Garfield!!!!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

G is for ginger ( ish...)


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

G is for game over


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

..
With a tip of the hat to all the inventive "G" posters this morning, "G" is also for "Ginger" and for "Gigantic."










Peanut, at left, in "his spot" on one particular sofa, is the eldest here currently - a few minutes older than his Brother, Lance - both in their twenty-second year with me. Bob, at right, is the poster child for the phrase, "gentle giant," at roughly 114 cm nose-to-tail, and 16½ kilos. In both cases, "G" is for "_Grand_."
.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

G is for Golden Gremlin


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> G is for Greedy Girl
> 
> View attachment 379793
> 
> ...


Oh @ewelsh you do have some seriously delicious cats - I don't get a sense of what they smell like though, which is odd, as I often do


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ewelsh you do have some seriously delicious cats - I don't get a sense of what they smell like though, which is odd, as I often do


I just had a sniff for you @Mrs Funkin 

Libby smells of flowers, Lottie smells of soil, sheds and pheasants  Loulou smells of vanilla biscuits


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

G is for *G*lad to be an indoor cat when the weather is as awful as it was this morning!









And also for ...









*G*orgeous fellow commuter on the tube to work :Kiss


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
"H" is for "Heartwarming."


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

Heartwarming indeed 1CatOverTheLine, and such beautiful cats...


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

H is for *HARNESS* walking ... the madness of getting up at 4.30 am on a Sunday in Summer because madam likes to go exploring the streets (not just the communal garden) of the busy town where we live. Also the joy of being able to take her on *holiday*, picture attached is in the New Forest this year .


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

*H is for Hi Five*

*



*


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

H is for helping with the desk work


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

H is for Happiness that our little furry chap did this. It's the only time he ever has and this was back in April. I was very happy that he did this  and got a lovely picture of him too.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "H" is for "Heartwarming."
> 
> View attachment 379940
> ...


These photos of your sweet Eleven are indeed Heartwarming @1CatOverTheLine , together as Family in their forever homes ,safe and loved, couldn't say 'Heartwarming' better than these.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*H is for ........HIDING ....at the vet's office.*
*







*


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

H is for *Harley!


















Or

Harley Humping :Hilarious








*


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

*H *is for Mr. Henry Biggles


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

*







H is for hiding *


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

H is for handsome










and

hands on


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

H is for...

High times on the central heating boiler









And h is for ... Hiding


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Britt said:


> *
> View attachment 379973
> H is for hiding *


Hahaha I love that cats hide like this :-D


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

H is for High Contrast. You can't get more contrasting colours than black and white.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

H is for... handsome Hector!









And harness on baby Hector 









And Hector hiding


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*H is for ...................High Heat*

*











*


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Heimdall the Handsome


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*H* is for...High - on catnip!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Toppy darling you are the most handsome boy in the whole world x


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

Psygon said:


> And h is for ... Hiding
> View attachment 379980


love this! if I can't see them, they can't see me, surely!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

H is for hiding in the tumble dryer


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*H is for Harry Potter!!!


























































*


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

And H is for high up


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

H is for Hanging on

















Jessie Hiding















And Ollie seeking


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*More Harry from a while back *

*





















*

*







*


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

*HELPING *to wrap pressies this morning









*HIBERNATING *in her *hideout.* Well, until teatime anyway!









Catnip *HANGOVER 








*


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

buffie said:


> *H is for ...................High Heat*
> 
> *
> View attachment 380004
> ...


Meeko has been in touch with Mooch who informs me that Meeko would like the caption to be changed to *His* *Highness* please


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

H is for HOCKEY

(I may have wasted an I opportunity here lol)


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "G" is for "Grey."
> 
> View attachment 379704
> ...


How lovely


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*




























H *is for *H*ammock.... with a cat on....adorned here by, dear little Tinkerbell, Naughty Max, Elmo-Travis & Princess Tessy-Two-Shoes.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*







H *is also for *H*omeless cat Millie... rehomed by me 9 years ago and this is her 8 years on....... as I like to check in on her occasionally. Her owner adores her


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@Charity I think that is my favourite ever Toppy picture. Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Charity I think that is my favourite ever Toppy picture. Absolutely gorgeous


Thank you, its one of my favourites too.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

H is for... Happy Birthday Pixie!










And also a Happy Tinkerbell


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

H is for hairdressing...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Is anyone trying to think of i’s already!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Is anyone trying to think of i's already!


Yep, started this morning


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

I have i, j, k, l and an easy m :Kiss


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> Is anyone trying to think of i's already!


:Smuggrin I did all mine last week!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I think I'm gonna need a dictionary:Arghh


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I’m ready for L’s


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> I'm ready for L's


That's not fair, you've got 3 ready made L's.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

H is for *H*ot D ... uhm ... cat :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Finally I managed to stay up to post a letter at midnight 

I is for... *Igloo








*
And I is for... *Intrepid* explorer *inside* the christmas tree









And I is for... *In* the box


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
"I" is for "Imperious."


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*I is for................I haz Igloo too  ...................










*


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*I* is for...Intruder! Brooke not at all happy that Spotty Cat is muscling in on _HER_ catmint!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I is for Independent...she definitely has a mind of her own










and

I is for Idiotic


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

Shrike said:


> *I* is for...Intruder! Brooke not at all happy that Spotty Cat is muscling in on _HER_ catmint!
> View attachment 380167


Yeah Brooke, go on girl, guard that catmint with your life, it's yours, all yours, on yer bike Spotty Cat.....


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

*I is for inside..…..*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

I is for gotta get that *ITCH* ...


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

I is for intrigued (by a noisy group of jackdaws)


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

I haven't yet figured out the time difference, missed posting 'H' :Arghh

*Inelegant*









Intent 

















indignant - MOM HE'S TAUNTING ME AGAIN!.









Inside cat
















Itchy


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

*I *is for *I*ce cream


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I is for Investigating the bird bath...he's never gone for the birds that visit, just goes into hunting pose and kind of "meeeps" at the birds


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

I is for.... Introducing adult cats. It's been so much harder than I thought... two months on and they are still separated...


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

* I is for intrigued (by the Kinetec machine I used for rehab)







*


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*I is for Inseperable...*

*







*
*







*

*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*

*...except when Irritated!*

*







*


*







*


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

*I*ndulging his wild side (Ollie played with the rabbit's ear before settling down to eat it)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> *I is for Inseperable...*
> 
> *
> View attachment 380214
> ...


Love the 3rd and 4th photos


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

SaneDaysAreMad said:


> View attachment 380207
> I is for Introducing adult cats. It's been so much harder than I thought... two months on and they are still separated...


What are you using as a screen to separate them?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> I is for Independent...she definitely has a mind of her own
> 
> View attachment 380169
> 
> ...


 :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Insider ...immersed in unmentionables.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I is for intently staring.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Lovely pic @Tawny75


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I is for I is a lion










I am










And Icecream


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> I is for I is a lion
> 
> View attachment 380244
> 
> ...


I love Libby's ice cream pic.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

*IN *a box (again)!









*INTRIGUED by what's happening outside







*
Going to *INVESTIGATE *what's going on outside









*IRRESISTIBLE *tummy tickle









Anyone else finding I's a bit of a challenge?


*
*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I is for I is a lion
> 
> View attachment 380244
> 
> ...


Wouldn't want those teeth in my arm :Jawdrop


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> I is for intently staring.
> View attachment 380234


OMG he's looking so grown up!


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

What's INSIDE??:Cat here??


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I is for Inca!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> OMG he's looking so grown up!


I know, it is scary! This weekend is his 2 month anniversary of living with us, I feel like I have never been without him or Lily.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

Summercat said:


> *I *is for *I*ce cream
> 
> View attachment 380205





ewelsh said:


> And Icecream
> 
> View attachment 380242


@Summercat and @ewelsh - These are both just _adorable! _ I thought that my Moo Shu and @raysmyheart 's Speedy were the only Ice Cream Cats out there.

"I" is _also_ for "Inmate."


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

Minuscule said:


> What are you using as a screen to separate them?


Hi @Minuscule it's a hinged screen door from VitaXL


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I is for *I*nspecting Christmas decs ...


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@1CatOverTheLine 
Thank you


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

I is for *IKEA CUSHION!








*


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

BritishBilbo said:


> I is for *IKEA CUSHION!
> 
> View attachment 380381
> *


Aww! That cushion is a favourite here too!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@1CatOverTheLine thank you, Libby loves icecream very very much


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@ewelsh I'm going to ask a Very Silly Question now. Is it just human ice cream? Or is it ice cream for cats (I know they make dog ice cream)?


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I is for... Inappropriate behaviour 









And... Innocent "you moved off the seat, therefore I did not steal it"


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> @ewelsh I'm going to ask a Very Silly Question now. Is it just human ice cream? Or is it ice cream for cats (I know they make dog ice cream)?


Delicious yummy human icecream! 

As soon as she hears the wrapping she's like Velcro! I only allow a few licks.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmmm, not sure Human Daddy would give up even a few licks of his ice cream...I reckon Oscar might fancy a mini magnum though


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

We are INNOCENT of all charges! We did not open your presents! We are helping!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> View attachment 380412
> View attachment 380413
> 
> 
> We are INNOCENT of all charges! We did not open your presents! We are helping!


The cat in your first photo is so full of character 
What is his/her name?


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
"J" is for "Jewels."










Scottiecat - Peridots.










Mirö - Citrines.










Clawed-Ya - Emeralds.










Moo Shu - Sapphires. 
.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*J is for a ......... Jaunt in my "Jacket"....*

*







































*


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "J" is for "Jewels."
> 
> View attachment 380423
> ...


I nearly made it first


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

*J *is for *J*ack!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

J is for 'all of a *jumble*'


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "J" is for "Jewels."
> 
> View attachment 380423
> ...


Very clever!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

J is for Jingle Bells...………….
(Suter dancing, Kalex singing)


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> J is for Jingle Bells...………….
> (Suter dancing, Kalex singing)


@LJC675 - Good Heavens but Suter's clever - actually taught the Human to _dance_ a little. _Brilliant!
._


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*J ........Juxtaposition :Cat! *

*







Speedy *


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

J is for jaws


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

*







J is for jaws *


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

J is for...... JUMP JUMP JUMP!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Psygon said:


> J is for...... JUMP JUMP JUMP!
> 
> View attachment 380450
> 
> ...


Brilliant action shots, especially the 2nd one.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

SbanR said:


> The cat in your first photo is so full of character
> What is his/her name?


He is called Bugsy and is half-brother to the red and white one (Aelfred). The one in the second picture is Heimdall


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

J is for jellybeans


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

J is for *judging!





























*


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*J* is for Jittery Juxterpose! Brooke and Mustache feeling rather defensive with new comer Ginger earlier this year:


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

*Jessie








*


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have really struggled with J so here goes

*J*ust a baby - It is hard to believe that 8 weeks ago Sev was just this little bundle of fluff, we also have a picture of Lily at about 12 weeks too.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

*J* is for... full of Christmas *joy* in a Christmas *jumper*...


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

J is for JOEY!

The centre of attention in our house and just how he likes it.

Thank you CatChat for being with us every step of what has been an emotional rollercoaster with our beautiful boy.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*J is, of course, for.....*

*Jaime Boy!!! My Joy









































































*


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dumpling said:


> *J* is for... full of Christmas *joy* in a Christmas *jumper*...
> View attachment 380465


That face just says it all doesn't it


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

J is for Joker


Tawny75 said:


> I have really struggled with J so here goes
> 
> *J*ust a baby - It is hard to believe that 8 weeks ago Sev was just this little bundle of fluff, we also have a picture of Lily at about 12 weeks too.
> 
> ...


@Tawny75, you could have had juveniles


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> J is for...... JUMP JUMP JUMP!
> 
> View attachment 380450
> 
> ...


Very impressive


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Charity said:


> J is for Joker
> 
> @Tawny75, you could have had juveniles


Of course I could! I am a doof sometimes x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Dumpling said:


> *J* is for... full of Christmas *joy* in a Christmas *jumper*...
> View attachment 380465


I don't think so Dumpling; stop telling fibs


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

J is for Joker


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

The *JIGSAW *I framed because the middle kitten reminds me of Moo 








*JUST *dreaming the day away :Yawn


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

BritishBilbo said:


> I is for *IKEA CUSHION!
> 
> View attachment 380381
> *


We have that cushion too!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

^^^ Same!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Jones Cat at Christmas (the original and much missed, this pic is 20 years old)


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

J is for ... *J*ust a little bit Christmassy


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Jonescat said:


> We have that cushion too!


I do as well


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> J is for JOEY!
> 
> The centre of attention in our house and just how he likes it.
> 
> ...


Seeing him now makes me a bit teary eyed, I must confess. How far you've come is quite incredible! What a team you have been xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

J is for helping me with my Jigsaw...










...and also for hanging out in the Jungle (that's what we call that area at the bottom of our garden)


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> J is for helping me with my Jigsaw...
> 
> View attachment 380621
> 
> ...


Helping! With jigsaws? _Surely not _


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah, not really...he decided soon after that he didn't want the edge to be completed and pawed it to pieces  I don't think I've done one since!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yeah, not really...he decided soon after that he didn't want the edge to be completed and pawed it to pieces  I don't think I've done one since!


I love doing them but these days have to be prepared to have a few bits go absent, especially when Moo decides to sit in the middle of it.
If you saw my jigsaw in this thread earlier today you can see, if you look closely, where bits of faces were missing and I had to 'make' replacement pieces lol.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Bugsy thinks those trays of little bits of cardboard are very similar to litter trays.....


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Harley would like to submit her own ...

J is for *Jewels *_(of a different kind).

:Hilarious:Hilarious_


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Seeing him now makes me a bit teary eyed, I must confess. How far you've come is quite incredible! What a team you have been xx


Me too *sniff*!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

J is for... Jump


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

And... Jumble of paws


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*J *is for *J*oining me in the garden..
Elmo, Tessy & Max ... I don't have many photos of all three cats together at once.. so I like this one.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*K is for ...................Kangaroo-Cat.......boing boing boing 








*


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
"K" is for "Katina." I wish I had a better photo to offer, but alas, I haven't. Katina came to me deep in the Autumn of 1985, a bedraggled feral with severe upper respiratory and eye infections and a number of other maladies.

Her head is down in this photo, probably because she was, by this point, almost unable to see owed to the eye infections. I simply reached down, picked her up, put her in the car - no carrier - and set out to the veterinary's. She fell asleep on the front seat during the ride, and spent the next few days in Intensive Care, and the very fact that she survived now seems Miraculous looking backward.

Over the next ten years, she became the Cat Love of my Life, though even after a decade indoors, she was still only an hair's breadth from appearing feral to anyone else. She slept on my pillow every night those ten years, until I lost her to irremediable thyroid cancer in 1995. She was simply magical.










"K" is for "Katina."

.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*







K *is for *K*Isses for sale.... yep, having to earn her keep here.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "K" is for "Katina." I wish I had a better photo to offer, but alas, I haven't. Katina came to me deep in the Autumn of 1985, a bedraggled feral with severe upper respiratory and eye infections and a number of other maladies.
> 
> Her head is down in this photo, probably because she was, by this point, almost unable to see owed to the eye infections. I simply reached down, picked her up, put her in the car - no carrier - and set out to the veterinary's. She fell asleep on the front seat during the ride, and spent the next few days in Intensive Care, and the very fact that she survived now seems Miraculous looking backward.
> ...


Look after your photo; what a lovely story and lovely Katina.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> She was simply magical.


Pretty little lady. I love the name Katina.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

K is *KITTEN* Mooch and also *KNITS* for *KITS*, grumpy Mooch just would not interact with the toys on offer at the photo shoot!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> J is for... Jump
> 
> View attachment 380662


Blimey that's a jump !!!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

K is for Kalex


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

K is for Katzen- these two are German, after all.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

*K *is for *K*icker


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

K is for ... *KITTENS!





























*


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

K is for Kitty Kisses (don't get many but I do sneak the occasional kiss onto his head!).


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

K is for Kip - having one










and

K is for keeping out of the way


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Kittens playing keek-bo


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

*K* is for kittens!


























I didn't Inca until she was older, so no kitten pictures of her!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> K is for Kalex
> View attachment 380685
> 
> View attachment 380684
> ...


What has she got hold of in the second photo?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*K is for Knowledge is Power! (Next stop world domination)*
*







*


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

SbanR said:


> What has she got hold of in the second photo?


It's her furry flump kicker. They both love it. I always find it in a different place where they have been playing with it. I always go on a little hunt for it just to make sure it's not lost as quite regularly it even ends up out in the garden I have on more than one occasion found it on the top platform of the cat gym outside.

It's quite a funny sight to see 1 of them dragging it through the cat flap.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

We twist to the left, then we twist to the right. K is for *KEEP FIT








*
A collection of *KICKEROOS







*
And of course Misty Moo as a *KITTEN







*


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*K *is for...Kong Kicker!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Okay, I am reaching here but *K* is for *Kingsize* Duvet....


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

*K *is for *K*ing


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Argh, my knowledge of the alphabet is apparently lacking. I just came to post my pic for L...

Back to school for me!!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

OK, back with a K!

K is for... *Kwayskatya *(the pedigree name of our tabby tonks)

*Kwayskatya* Ana and Leyla (and somewhere in there is baby *kitten *CK)









*Kwayskatya* Leyla with *Kitten Kwayskatya* Ed and Darcy


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*






K is for .....KEEN Senses:Cat:Cat:Cat*

*







*

*












When Speedy goes for walks with her harness, there are so many sights, sounds, smells that she is keenly aware of.*


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

K is *K*NEES to sleep on (mine of course !!!)









and K is for *K*eyboard Antics


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
@Shrike - Dear Heavens, but Brooke is simply stunning!



TriTri said:


> *K *is for *K*Isses for sale.... yep, having to earn her keep here.





Mrs Funkin said:


> K is for Kitty Kisses (don't get many but I do sneak the occasional kiss onto his head!).


@TriTri and @Mrs Funkin - Kitty Kisses? That seems unsanitary. I'd certainly discourage that if I were you two.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Kilts!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Knickers!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hahahaaa! The Phantom Knicker Nicker!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

K is for... Kisses









And... Kong bear pillow (/kicker)


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

L is for ... *LOVE* you xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*L is for...........Look behind you *










*and Laughing Cat................








*


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

A *L*azy-ish *L*ap cat *L*icking his *L*ips and a *L*ovely *L*ittle *L*ap cat *L*ikes *L*unging at her *L*aser *L*ight. (*L*ap not currently available).














Can you repeat that three times quickly?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*L*ads guarding the *L*aptop :Cat:Cat


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
"L" is for "Lance."














































Lovely, lively Lance. When he was born, Sir John Major hadn't yet relinquished the Office of Prime Minister to Tony Blair, and Bill Clinton had not yet uttered that famous lie line, "I did not have sexual relations with that woman." Still first to the food bowls at breakfast, lunch and dinner, and still happy to play chase with kitties one tenth his age, Lance - along with his Brother, Peanut will - in four months and some days - commence his twenty-third year with me.

"L" is for "Lance."
.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "L" is for "Lance."
> 
> View attachment 380846
> ...


*L *is for *L*ucky, *L*ovely *L*ance* :Cat:Cat. *Am so pleased he and Peanut have still got one- another  and got you too, goes without saying..


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "L" is for "Lance."
> 
> View attachment 380846
> ...


It is always so wonderful to see photos of beautiful Lance @1CatOverTheLine:Cat:Shamefullyembarrasedand so very good that you have seen to it that he and Brother Peanut have stayed so close together, and together with you as Family for almost 23 years! Good for Lance for being so playful,:Cat:Cat he clearly knows he is greatly loved by you and his ten beautiful fur-ever Friends he shares his home with. Sending all best wishes to sweet Lance, he is beautiful!:Cat


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*L is for ...........friendly LIZARDS*


*







HELLO, FRIEND*
*














LOVE, SPEEDY:Cat*


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 380822
> View attachment 380823
> 
> 
> Knickers!!!


Woohoo, yes!! one of my favourite type of pics, Little H nicking stuff


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

L is for lazy 








and for love


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

What a day for @Mrs Funkin - especially for you
*L is for loaf or even loaves:*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*and lay down.*
*



*


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Lounging in the loft.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Summercat said:


> Lounging in the loft.
> 
> View attachment 380880


Oh, what a pretty photo of a very beautiful kitty!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@raysmyheart 
Thank you we love our Biggles


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> What a day for @Mrs Funkin - especially for you
> *L is for loaf or even loaves:*
> *
> View attachment 380875
> ...


Yay! It's Loaf Day 

I think that everyone should include a Loaf picture with their others, thank you in advance


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yay! It's Loaf Day
> 
> I think that everyone should include a Loaf picture with their others, thank you in advance


I have a loaf photo!

*Speedy LOAF*


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice loaf on a stick there, Speedy, thanks @raysmyheart


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yay! It's Loaf Day
> 
> I think that everyone should include a Loaf picture with their others, thank you in advance


Loose:










or pre-packaged:


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I really haven't taken part in this, mainly because I haven't had the time (fair few ideas not executed), but I couldn't miss L:

*L*ola:


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

L is for *LOVE. :Kiss








*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

L is for licking










and

Lounging










and

Laughing


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

*L* is for *Leela*!















This is Leela the first day we brought her home. I remember when she first came into the rescue, she was so tiny, about 800g. They thought she was an underweight 12 week old, turns out she had all her grown up teeth and it was closer to a very tiny and underweight 6 month old.

They weren't sure she was going to make it and she spent a couple of weeks at the vets before I could bring her home to foster and later adopt. 3 years on and she's still teeny (a whole 2kg!!) but the most feisty cat I have ever been owned by!! She's a bit bitey, but the next minute she want a cuddle and is purring away dribbling on me, she's got a bit of a split personality! I wouldn't change her for anything though. Life is never boring with Leela!









*L* is also for *love*!








These two just love each other so much! They are totally inseperable.

And for @Mrs Funkin ... *L* is for *loaf*!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

L is for LOAF


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*L* is for...Lazing on the job. Brooke "Helping" me build my garden tool box.









Edit to add:
Seems obligatory to add a loaf for Mrs F today! Same shoot - Brooke does her signature "Half Loaf, Half Sphinx" pose:


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

*L* is for *Lily
*
Loafing Lily for @Mrs Funkin 
*




























*


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

L is for.... *LICK, LICK, LICK!















*


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> L is for LOAF
> 
> View attachment 380907
> 
> ...


Aww, so many loaves!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok you want L's.......... we OWN the L's 

Loving Lottie. and Lucy









Long licking tongue Libby









Loulou Loaf 









Libby long legs

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Lottie little licks 









Libby little licks









Lottie Loaf 









Loulou long leg










Loulou crossed legs









Lethargic Lottie


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Psygon said:


> L is for.... *LICK, LICK, LICK!
> 
> View attachment 380939
> View attachment 380940
> *


Oooh, how did you do that? it's not like embedding an image from youtube.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Ok you want L's.......... we OWN the L's
> 
> Loving Lottie. and Lucy
> 
> ...


 Well the L alliteration award definitely goes to @ewelsh


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Libby Loaf 










Leaping Lottie










Loulou Loaf









And finally Loving Libby


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> Oooh, how did you do that? it's not like embedding an image from youtube.


My phone makes them automatically every time I take a picture, and I can export them as GIFs


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lion King Little H


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Land Girl Gracie


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Liddy










RIP sweetheart xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

This has broke me seeing beautiful Liddy xxx 

Sleep peacefully precious girl ❤


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Liddy
> 
> View attachment 380951
> 
> ...


:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Libby Loaf
> 
> View attachment 380946
> 
> ...


Beautiful ❤


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Land Girl Gracie
> 
> View attachment 380950


Love love love ❤


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*L is for Laidback!




































And of course, loaves!!

















*


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Argh, my knowledge of the alphabet is apparently lacking. I just came to post my pic for L...
> 
> Back to school for me!!!!


I feel you, I was ready with my J picture for today :Bag


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

L is also for Leave me Alone. (Gif testing as per @Psygon's method)


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Looking out of the window or lurking behind the blinds!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@huckybuck 
I was just thinking L is also for Liddy, as I was scrolling down. Such a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Libby Loaf
> 
> View attachment 380946
> 
> ...


Lovely photos of the girls. I was expecting you to be first on this morning as you didn't have to wrack your brains like the rest of us today


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

*L is for looking at the birds in the garden







*


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Licking my valerian bag


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Liddy
> 
> View attachment 380951
> 
> ...


It just wouldn't have been right not to have included dear sweet Liddy .
I hope you are having lots of fun at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
Oh, you lot with your fancy 1.21 gigawatt SmartPhones with their 8 mm movie cameras and textie-thingies! I've just an old steam-powered flip phone with limited resources!










"L" is most _definitely_ for "Lick."
.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

*L *is for *l*una, my first *l*ittle *l*ove and boss


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

*Loaf *on a *long stick.*








*Lazy bones*


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

*L *is for the *l*oveliest girl in the world


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

L is for Looking out of the window










L is for Lavender










L is for Lazing in the sunshine










L is for Laundry basket...where all the best cats hang out 










and of course, L is for Loafing  !


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

*L*eg of *l*amb yoga pose


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Had to do it - 
L is for Leg warmers....Livia Newtron Bomb


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Feeling very unwell today so haven't had a chance to sort out a good entry. Will just go with this one picture so I don't miss the day.

L is for... Loaf and a Loveable Rogue


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

M m m m mever mind... half an hour to go


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*M is for..............Meeko The Magnificent















*


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

buffie said:


> *M is for..............Meeko The Magnificent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@buffie - Meeko truly_ is _magnificent - and is _always_ looking due west in every photo, it seems. Have you considered the possibility that Meeko is perhaps longing to see Olcott Beach New York? Just let me send you my FedEx number....

"M" is for "Meezers."










"M" is also for "Mirö" - the newest member of my Family...



















...and, of course, "M" is also for "Moo Shu Snowshoe."



















"M" likewise - as may be seen above, is also for "Mousies..."










...many, many Mousies.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

M is for *Madam* *Mooch* aka *Moo*, *Moochie* & *Monkey

*


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

buffie said:


> *M is for..............Meeko The Magnificent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, ha were you sitting there waiting for midnight!!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

*M is for...…… Mad catnip eyes*

*







*


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

M is for mountaineering.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

_ M  is for My Mousie ...........:Cat:Cat_


*







:Cat*








:Cat


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

M is for *MACRO *photography :Snaphappy


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

BritishBilbo said:


> M is for *MACRO *photography :Snaphappy
> 
> View attachment 381127
> View attachment 381128
> ...


Ohhh I like these pictures 
Aww little noses, I love their noses :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Awesome pics @BritishBilbo


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

*M *for *M*irror and *M*r. Henry Biggles


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

M is for Oscar's favourite thing in the whole world...Mousies! Extra-long-tailed being his mouse of preference


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

M is for MORNING SNUGGLES

hot off the press:










And last week


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 381136
> View attachment 381137
> View attachment 381138
> View attachment 381139
> ...


I love his face in that 1st one.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

buffie said:


> *M is for..............Meeko The Magnificent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely magnificent :Cat


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BritishBilbo said:


> M is for *MACRO *photography :Snaphappy
> 
> View attachment 381127
> View attachment 381128
> ...


Love the nose pics


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

M is for... MOUSE










This is an old pic of Yoshi. Just love it. The face that says don't you dare share this pic. And yet here I am 5 years later sharing it again.

Sorry Yoshi. Miss you


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

M is for Mates

They do everything together now


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @buffie - Meeko truly_ is _magnificent - and is _always_ looking due west in every photo, it seems. Have you considered the possibility that Meeko is perhaps longing to see Olcott Beach New York? Just let me send you my FedEx number....
> 
> "M" is for "Meezers."
> 
> ...


It is true that looks can be deceiving , believe me Mr M is not what he appears,behind that "butter wouldn't melt" look is a feisty ,takes no prisoners type of lad.You would soon wish he hadn't landed on your doorstep if I posted him out to you 



LJC675 said:


> Ha, ha were you sitting there waiting for midnight!!!


I sure was.....


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

M is for Bunty's first housemate, *M*ouse, Mouse's best friend *M*aisie and my very first cat *M*uffin


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

LJC675 said:


> *M is for...…… Mad catnip eyes*
> 
> *
> View attachment 381117
> *


That pic would have fitted well in C as "camouflage cat"


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

*M *is for *M*ojo


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

M is for Mog!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> M is for Bunty's first housemate, *M*ouse, Mouse's best friend *M*aisie and my very first cat *M*uffin
> 
> View attachment 381166
> 
> ...


Beautiful @Charity xxx


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*M* is for...Moustache! 








Moustache was quite the resident on our lawn during spring and early summer, but then completely disappeared for months. I've spotted him a couple of times during autumn, but I think he must have a new crush elsewhere - sadly Brooke was never very recipricating to him.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Feeling very unwell today so haven't had a chance to sort out a good entry. Will just go with this one picture so I don't miss the day.
> 
> L is for... Loaf and a Loveable Rogue
> 
> View attachment 381090


Hope you're feeling chipper again today


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Cully said:


> Hope you're feeling chipper again today


Thanks, sadly not much better today. Not managed out of bed yet and dreading work this afternoon/evening. Off for three days after tonight so focussing on that to get me through.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Thanks, sadly not much better today. Not managed out of bed yet and dreading work this afternoon/evening. Off for three days after tonight so focussing on that to get me through.


Sorry to here that. Hope this afternoon goes easy on you, then you can try and rest on your days off. Though at this time of year there isn't always time for much rest. Hope you feel better soon. Get those feline nurses to work some magic :Nurse:Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Shrike said:


> *M* is for...Moustache!
> View attachment 381192
> 
> Moustache was quite the resident on our lawn during spring and early summer, but then completely disappeared for months. I've spotted him a couple of times during autumn, but I think he must have a new crush elsewhere - sadly Brooke was never very recipricating to him.


Obviously Moustache didn't woo Brooke enough, good girl Brooke don't just settle or drop your standards!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Thanks, sadly not much better today. Not managed out of bed yet and dreading work this afternoon/evening. Off for three days after tonight so focussing on that to get me through.


That's so miserable for you, sending get well vibes x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

M is for Mummy's girl


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Bit difficult this, hmm, M for.......oh yes
*MISTY MOO








MINE ALL MINE








MY BEST MATE









*


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Had to do it -
> L is for Leg warmers....Livia Newtron Bomb
> 
> View attachment 381082
> View attachment 381083


Ummm.... I think you missed a picture off that post HB!!!










(Quite possibly my favourite picture ever posted on Cat Chat )


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*M is for being a total and utter Madam!!!*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Cully said:


> Sorry to here that. Hope this afternoon goes easy on you, then you can try and rest on your days off. Though at this time of year there isn't always time for much rest. Hope you feel better soon. Get those feline nurses to work some magic :Nurse:Cat


Thanks. We're not doing much for Christmas this year so thankfully I don't have any extra tasks this weekend so can put my feet up and get lots of purr therapy to nurse me back to health!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I just Love Bree's Tartan bow :Kiss


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> *M is for being a total and utter Madam!!!*
> *
> View attachment 381205
> *
> ...


Lots of lovely pics of gorgeous Bree xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd better put my two on or they'll get in a huff

M is for Monarch of all she surveys, well, until the cats next door come along 










and

M is for Meerkating


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 381229
> 
> 
> I just Love Bree's Tartan bow :Kiss


That's her Christmas Day bow, Jaime has a green one  (which he tends to wear at a rakish angle)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Charity said:


> Lots of lovely pics of gorgeous Bree xx


I tell her it's a good job she's so pretty when she's being a madam and doing my head in!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Very dapper Jaime


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Thanks. We're not doing much for Christmas this year so thankfully I don't have any extra tasks this weekend so can put my feet up and get lots of purr therapy to nurse me back to health!


You make sure you do that.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> I'd better put my two on or they'll get in a huff
> 
> M is for Monarch of all she surveys, well, until the cats next door come along
> 
> ...


Ooh what a great meerkat Toppy, well done.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Muzzle










Miserable


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Marrow










Mac


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

M is for... Mischief and Mayhem with my little Monster!





































(This is just some of the outtakes from 5/10 minutes in our house!)

And of course, not forgetting: M is for... Marvellous, Magnificent, Majestic Moggy


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
"N" is for "Noodles." He was a big Japanese Bobtail - the peacemaker, and a Friend to all cats - especially to Moo Shu Snowshoe.



















"N" is for "Noodles," who is sorely missed by everyone who knew him.
.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*N is for ........Napping....................


















*


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "N" is for "Noodles." He was a big Japanese Bobtail - the peacemaker, and a Friend to all cats - especially to Moo Shu Snowshoe.
> 
> View attachment 381335
> ...


Oh, Noodles was beautiful @1CatOverTheLine .


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Ok you want L's.......... we OWN the L's
> 
> Loving Lottie. and Lucy
> View attachment 380929
> ...


Yes you win the L's - you've an L of a load of L's


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*N *is for *N*aughty Max - well we missed M yesterday and he's often been called *N*aughty Max- clean pressed bedding- he jumps on it wet and dirty, I finally get to sleep, it's NM with live gifts for me to rescue....jumps on worktops etc, the list is endless (bless him). I was trying to make catnip mice, but no chance, *N*M has to have his own jar of catnip, and still he won't let me get on and make them for other cats. I will get walloped by him if I dare try.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*N* is for...Nepeta cataria - commonly known as Catmint!

Cats like Spotty Cat love the smell:









Cats like Spotty Cat love the taste!









"Slave! This is MY catmint and that hussy Spotty Cat is going to be in big trouble if I see her again on MY thread!"









"No monochrome females allowed or there'll be trouble!"


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

TriTri said:


> *N *is for *N*aughty Max - well we missed M yesterday and he's often been called *N*aughty Max- clean pressed bedding- he jumps on it wet and dirty, I finally get to sleep, it's NM with live gifts for me to rescue....jumps on worktops etc, the list is endless (bless him). I was trying to make catnip mice, but no chance, *N*M has to have his own jar of catnip, and still he won't let me get on and make them for other cats. I will get walloped by him if I dare try.
> View attachment 381348


Surely there must be some mistake @TriTri . This beautiful, sweet kitty surely can't be Naughty.:Joyful


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

N is for NEARLY NAPPING

*







:Cat*


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

*N is for New trick...….*.the girls learnt this one last week, over to you girls


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

N is for *NEEDLEWORK* Mooch .. my friends mum designed this so I could make my own cards of Moo. My eyesight has deteriorated so much recently I struggled to do them.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

N is for naughty.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

N is for *NIBBLES.







*


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

MoochH said:


> View attachment 381375
> N is for *NEEDLEWORK* Mooch .. my friends mum designed this so I could make my own cards of Moo. My eyesight has deteriorated so much recently I struggled to do them.


Oh, these are precious needlework @MoochH .


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

*N *is for *N*ose, little pink nose


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

N is for neck ache










and

N is for Numpty


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Moo tells me her fellow felines are never naughty, merely misunderstood


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

N is for nom nom nom nom


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> Moo tells me her fellow felines are never naughty, merely misunderstood
> View attachment 381402


*N*aughty Max is understood, &







ls always very *N*ice
*N *is for *N*ice..... *N*ice Maxi-Baby...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

TriTri said:


> *N*aughty Max is understood, &
> View attachment 381409
> lso always very *N*ice
> *N *is for *N*ice..... *N*ice Maxi-Baby...


That's a beautiful photo @TriTri


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Some great N pics.. I'm struggling to think of one!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Some great N pics.. I'm struggling to think of one!


Stick a not in front of anything - Not sleeping, not awake etc


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Charity said:


> N is for neck ache
> 
> View attachment 381395
> 
> ...


that photo of Toppy had me spraying coffee all over my keyboard !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> Stick a not in front of anything - Not sleeping, not awake etc


I think I'm stealing one that's already been. I scrolled through my pics and all I could think was

N is for..... *NOSES!







*


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

*N* is for *N*eighbourhood watch ! (or *N*osy if you prefer !)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

N is for Newspaper "how am I meant to read it upside down, human mother?"










N is, of course, for Napping - Oscar's favourite pastime, after eating and before playing with long tailed mice. Actually, I think this was more of a total zonk than a nap but still...










N is also for sitting on my Notes and Not being very helpful


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a good one, but will have to wait till I get home to take a snap!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> N is for Newspaper "how am I meant to read it upside down, human mother?"
> 
> View attachment 381421
> 
> ...


He's smiling in that top photo. Must be happy dreams of catching lotsa mices


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

SbanR said:


> He's smiling in that top photo. Must be happy dreams of catching lotsa mices


I thought that too


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> that photo of Toppy had me spraying coffee all over my keyboard !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's not quite the end I want in my face when he's on my lap :Wideyed


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

So not my actual entry for the day but couldn't resist this

N is for... Naptime (in progress right now!)


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> That's a beautiful photo @TriTri


Thank you, that's very kind of you


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> Stick a not in front of anything - Not sleeping, not awake etc


That's cheating  but we dont care, as long as we get photo's


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> *N* is for *N*eighbourhood watch ! (or *N*osy if you prefer !)
> 
> View attachment 381412
> View attachment 381413
> ...


What a beautiful black panther. Beautiful silky coat.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

*NEXT *best thing to a caflap!








You can imagine the state of my windows lol.

*NATURE WATCH























*


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
You lot have outdone yourself with "N." Every one a winner today!

Nutter →







​


Shrike said:


> *N* is for...Nepeta cataria - commonly known as Catmint!


@Shrike - "Nepeta catari," together with the running SpottyCat commentary is nothing short of brilliant!



raysmyheart said:


> N is for NEARLY NAPPING




"...suddenly there came a tapping, as of some one gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door...."



Cully said:


>


@Cully - Melanistic opossum or AntiGravity Cat?



Charity said:


> N is for Numpty


@Charity - Rubbish! This is just a lovely kitty caught in a somewhat awkward position. Numpty? Never! _This_ is what "numpty" looks like:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Charity

I thought Toppy's should be NETHER regions lol!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Naughty Nurse


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Nodding off...


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

New kittens in the family! They are my sis in laws.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> @Charity
> 
> I thought Toppy's should be NETHER regions lol!!


Yes, that's a very good one


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*N is for Nutcracker!!!! Dance of the Sugar Plum Jaime :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious*


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

Nosey neighbor judging you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Finally! It's our day.

O is for Oscar, the furry love of my life. I've picked some of my favourite pictures of him.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

Oz oculars.










Obnoxious Oz.









Onyx Oz.










Overambitious Oz.









Outstretched Oz.









Otherworldly Oz.

"O" is _obviously_ for "Oz."
.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*O is for ..............Opening the door..........what a pity he hasn't learned to close it behind him 





*​


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

buffie said:


> O is for ..............Opening the door


So smart! My cats can't turn doorknobs, but Maggie can open the closet door by bashing on it. :Cat


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

*O is for Observation*
Kalex observing a frog she found:








Suter, observing from the top of the freezer, where you can always find her if somethings going on in the kitchen, especially if I'm using my stand mixer.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

O is for *Ombré*

My yummy chocolate point.


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

*Oh so lovely olfactory organ and ocular orb*










*Outside








*


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

O is for odd

These photos were taken in this very hot summer. The temperature was at over 30 degrees.


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> O is for odd
> 
> These photos were taken in this very hot summer. The temperature was at over 30 degrees.
> View attachment 381599
> View attachment 381600


 Maybe the wood was cool and the blankie blocked the sun?


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

dustydiamond1 said:


> Maybe the wood was cool and the blankie blocked the sun?


Maybe... though to me not even the bathroom tiles felt cool anymore.


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> Maybe... though to me not even the bathroom tiles felt cool anymore.


Well, as we all know, our cat overlords are weird...:Hilarious


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Biggles likes going under blankets and covers. A few times in our old flat I found him under the bathroom mat


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

O is for... Orange eye









Taken when jammy was very little and had a scratch on her cornea. The vet used orange dye to look at it


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

_O is for Outdoors ............_

_







_


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

O is for Overweight .
Which is what I get constantly told at the vets about Django, it falls on deaf ears though because skinny British Shorthairs are just wrong!! :Yuck

He's just big boned ... :Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

O is for On Alert










and

O is for One Leg










and

O is for Ollie, one of my cats of long ago


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

*Ollie




























*


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Overflow


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> Overflow
> View attachment 381634


Hahaha :-D brilliant


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

buffie said:


> *O is for ..............Opening the door..........what a pity he hasn't learned to close it behind him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is a funny boy! I'm impressed actually! X


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

O is for OH my goodness gracious me what a mess!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

BritishBilbo said:


> O is for Overweight .
> Which is what I get constantly told at the vets about Django, it falls on deaf ears though because skinny British Shorthairs are just wrong!! :Yuck
> 
> He's just big boned ... :Hilarious
> ...


Totally agree ... teddy bears should be squishy in the middle


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*O* is for,,,Oops!









But she kept hold of the stck toy!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

We made an *O








*


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*O is for the Owl and the Pussycat!
























*


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

MoochH said:


> Totally agree ... teddy bears should be squishy in the middle


Yes 100%!! If he couldn't run, was out of breath, etc then yes but he's fit and healthy.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 381573
> View attachment 381563
> View attachment 381564
> View attachment 381565
> ...


He really is such a lovely boy. No wonder you fell in love with him.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

*OH DEAR! *She knows she's not allowed up here! I've got a feeling the tree won't look this good for much longer 








*ON *my tippy toes!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Misty Moo, you are such a tall girl  So shiny and soft looking as well.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Misty Moo, you are such a tall girl  So shiny and soft looking as well.


There's a yucca out in the garden full of spiders. She's not so shiny when she's been climbing it. More like a promotion for Halloween lol.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Still not well so another half-hearted attempt.

O is for... Old cat and Small cat (or in our house Auld cat and Small cat)


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
"P" is for "Peanut," "P" is for "Puff,"
Two long-haired kitties - nothing but fluff;
Puff's black and white, and Peanut is orange,
Just the colour of an old brass door hinge.
Peanut's the extrovert - Puff likes to hide,
Together, they're thirty-three years inside;
So cheers to Peanut; cheers to Puff,
Thirty-three years just isn't enough!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*P is for............Puss.......my totally "not typical" Tortie girl, the sweetest natured cat I have ever met.
She came to us with a broken leg aged around 18 months and left us 17 years later........Its amazing how long it can sometimes take to find the right home  








*


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*P* is for...Postcard!









"From my Auntie Ewelsh! Thankyou Auntie Em!"


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

dustydiamond1 said:


> *Oh so lovely olfactory organ and ocular orb*


Fancy! 



1CatOverTheLine said:


> "P" is for "Peanut," "P" is for "Puff,"
> Two long-haired kitties - nothing but fluff;
> Puff's black and white, and Peanut is orange,
> Just the colour of an old brass door hinge.
> ...


Nice to see some poetry again!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

P is for peeping out paw..


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

P is for Playing










and

P is for Poking tongue out










and

P is for Pixie, my only other ginger and white boy


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

P is for pretzels


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

P is for Piano playing Oscar (the first morning he was with us, he decided to toddle out of his safe room - then toddled back in again)










P is for curling up on the Piano stool










P is for hanging out on the Poang - his favourite chairs...I can never figure out if he likes them because they are in the conservatory so super warm, or because of the angle they tip back at and he gets all nestled in and comfy. Maybe both.



















P is for Platypus (this was his favourite for a long long time, until extra-long-tailed mice were discovered...then we discovered it's a beaver but we haven't told Oscar yet, so it's still a platypus)


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

_Pretty, Pointed, Poised, Precious......and "Please,.......... _

_







can I have more treats, mum?"_


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

P is for *PERFECT* *PLACEMENT* in the middle of the bed. 'Now human your turn to curl up on the corner'


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

P is for *peed off!










*


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

P is for Pearl





































So beautiful, so amazing but still so painfully sad....

I'll think of a cheery "p" later

Hannah


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

P is for... *Peeping















*


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

P is for playful


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Shrike said:


> *P* is for...Postcard!
> View attachment 381760
> 
> 
> "From my Auntie Ewelsh! Thankyou Auntie Em!"


You still have it


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

P is for perched


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Time for *P*ilates


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Today's *p*erch


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

P is for PRETZEL


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

P is for purring and paws.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Sitting on a *PILE *of freshly ironed laundry :Banghead









*PATIENTLY *waiting for dinner


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

P is for paws


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*P is for Jaime's Pal, Paddington Bear from Darkest Peru*
*







*
*







*


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Parcel


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

P is for joey's special PAPERS that apparently we aren't ever allowed to throw away...


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

*P *is for being *p*ampered by a *p*olar bears best *p*als


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

*P *Pretty pink paws


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

P is for... Pixie. Precious, Perfect, Pain-in-the-bum, Pesky, Pixie-pie!


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

P is for ......Puffer fish fanatic!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

"Questioning:"










"Quirky:"










"Quizzical:"










"Quintet:"










"Questing:"










"Quarantined:"










"Quoz:"










"Quartet:"










and especially for "Quixotic:"










Ten Q; ten Q very much.


.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Q is for...............another "Quirky" and they don't come any quirkier (is that a word) than Mr M............








*


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*Q* is for...Quackers!
A brief visit by some mallard ducks during the summer:








"Slave - you like eating duck, I like killing things - I'm sure between us we can 'ave 'em!"








"Hmmm - on second thoughts maybe they'll have me!"








"Time to make a sharp exit!"


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> That's a beautiful photo @TriTri


Thank you :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Charity said:


> P is for Playing
> 
> View attachment 381774
> 
> ...


Gypsy enjoys those plastic practice golf balls too!


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

BritishBilbo said:


> P is for *peed off!
> 
> View attachment 381804
> 
> *


Yikes!
Made me think of one of my grammas sayings:
"If looks could kill, you'd be dead on the floor"


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*




























Q *is for *q*uiet time... and *q*uite the Prince & Princess.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

And *Q*uick! Stop that dog from getting the cat and the cat from getting the bird! I took this photo in Italy & thought it quite funny


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

*Queen of our home

















Questing








Quit taking my picture









Quite contented








*


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Q is for........Quilt Kitty
















:Cat


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Q is for *QUEEN* of my realm


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

*Q is for quiz...*

*














*


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Q is for qualified huntress


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Q is for *Quartet..*
Quite an old photo I've never got all four in the same photo again since Vinnie was little .


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

BritishBilbo said:


> View attachment 382047
> Q is for *Quartet..*
> Quite an old photo I've never got all four in the same photo again since Vinnie was little .


I love that


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Quarelling


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Q is for...

The *quick *tabby tonk jumped over the lazy banana.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Q is for Qwerty keyboard










Q is for Quadruped










and

Q is for Quizzical


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Q is for Quilt (as my Nan would call it, so small amount of artistic license here!). Only time he's got in our bed under the quilt.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Q* is for *Queen of all she surveys*


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

I like the q's!
All I could think was QUACK At first

Q is for Questionable


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> Q is for Qwerty keyboard
> 
> View attachment 382054
> 
> ...


That last photo of Toppy melts my heart! Xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> I like the q's!
> All I could think was QUACK At first
> 
> Q is for Questionable
> ...


Ha, ha, is that 3rd one his face when he's got up from the previous dubious position in the pictures before? :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Q is for Queen Bree!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

*Q *is for quiet time


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Quick, get him off the wall!!










He jumped up onto the window sill (first time ever!) and then straight up onto the wall! I blame a visiting feline, who was loafing on the wall right by the window, Arthur did not approve!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> Q is for...
> 
> The *quick *tabby tonk jumped over the lazy banana.
> 
> View attachment 382053


Getting a little desperate with the Q's are you @Psygon


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

When I want to use my laptop she can be *QUITE *stubborn. To her it's just another place to sit.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

*







Q is for quite tired *


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Q is for... Quite the little climber










and Quality control


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
"R" is for "rakish, raffish, roguish rascals..."










...for "reprobates revealing resplendent rears..."










and for "round, recumbent regals resting:"


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*R is for.............................Relaxing..........








*


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

*R *is for *R*uPauls drag race superstar


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*
R *is for a *R*ainy day......

*








*
And *R* is for *R*oaring cat.......
*






















*
And a roaring cat is a good opportunity to zoom in and check on his teeth and gums


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

R is for.. RESCUE CATS!

How far they have come 



















(Although if someone could teach Cavendish not to shove his nose into every meal I think that'd be good)


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

*R is for Roof jumper*
*Kalex loves being on the roof of the kitchen, she goes out of the bathroom window, then when finished jumps off on to the recycling bin to get down.





*


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

R is for rampant


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Ruminative Speedy








:Cat


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

*







R is for relaxed

*


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

R is for *RECLINE* (my favourite photo of Mooch)


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Britt said:


> *
> View attachment 382259
> R is for relaxed
> *


Look at that chin! I love a cat chin xxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> Getting a little desperate with the Q's are you @Psygon


Hahaha no


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Whompingwillow said:


> *R *is for *R*uPauls drag race superstar
> View attachment 382227


Hehehe


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

R is for...

*Round and round the tonks will go!







*


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

R is for Roof - someone decided he'd go up onto the back of the garage roof by way of the water butt. He didn't like it much up there and cried for human daddy to rescue him, so out came the ladder. He's not been back there since.










R is for Really Rather Restricted in a teeny bed


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

R is for Rude










R is for Rather large box










and

R is for Really Cute


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

Charity said:


> R is for Really Cute
> 
> View attachment 382265


^^ my life's goal to see my cats like that....


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*R* is for...Rollin' in the dust!








The unusually dry summer meant there was plenty of dust for a long time this year!








"What you lookin' at Slave? I'll get this dust off easy - when I'm sat on your bed! Hee hee!"


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> Hahaha no


Well I know I am struggling now and running out of photos. Moo seems to sleep such a lot at the moment there are only so many pics you can take of a sleeping cat!!:Sour


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

TriTri said:


> *R *is for a *R*ainy day......
> 
> *
> View attachment 382234
> ...


Gnashers all look pretty good to me
Also good for inspecting nether regions without getting an indignant look lol.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> R is for...
> 
> *Round and round the tonks will go!
> View attachment 382263
> *


Now how does that work, with them both going in opposite directions?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> Well I know I am struggling now and running out of photos. Moo seems to sleep such a lot at the moment there are only so many pics you can take of a sleeping cat!!:Sour


In my head I am now alphabetically going thru sleeping cat pics...

A sleeping cat
Bedtime cat
Catnapping
Down for the count
Equisite snoozing...

You get the idea :-D


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> R is for Rude
> 
> View attachment 382268
> 
> ...


Have to agree, that last pic is REALLY cute


Psygon said:


> In my head I am now alphabetically going thru sleeping cat pics...
> 
> A sleeping cat
> Bedtime cat
> ...


Can't wait for S then


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Resting - all on the same day and in their own individual ways


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

R is for *ROLLING! 
*
I can't wait till tomorrow it's landed so perfectly :Hilarious.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

*RIVETED *gaze on something over my left shoulder.









*REGULATORY *official for inspection of *RECYCLING *boxes. "A box is a box. Don't care wots in it"!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

R is for Rough and Tumble


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Cully said:


> Well I know I am struggling now and running out of photos. Moo seems to sleep such a lot at the moment there are only so many pics you can take of a sleeping cat!!:Sour


Well you should be ok for tomorrow then


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> R is for Rough and Tumble
> View attachment 382288


OMG 

Severus is catching up in size isn't he???


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> OMG
> 
> Severus is catching up in size isn't he???


He really is, all of a sudden he has gone very long! I don't think he will be as tall as Lily, but he will definitely be broader. That little gif was taken last week so it is quite recent as well, I am going to weigh them both tonight and see if I can get a photo of them eating side by side because that really shows how big he is getting.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "R" is for "rakish, raffish, roguish rascals..."
> 
> View attachment 382223
> ...


I think you win on the R's your vocabulary is incredible, I have to get my dictionary out for some of your words ha!



buffie said:


> *R is for.............................Relaxing..........
> 
> View attachment 382222
> *


Oh Meeko what a view :Hilarious



Whompingwillow said:


> *R *is for *R*uPauls drag race superstar
> View attachment 382227


Now your secrets are coming out Mojo 



Charity said:


> R is for Rude
> 
> View attachment 382268
> 
> ...


Oh Toppy and Bunty, you two manage to squeeze my heart every time :Kiss


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Little *R*ascal


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

R is for... Reflection










And Radiator


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*R is for Rapscallions!
























M
































*


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> Now how does that work, with them both going in opposite directions?


Well... It doesn't. But they love to try!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> R is for... Reflection
> 
> View attachment 382297
> 
> ...


Love that first pic, makes me laugh


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

R is for Rain


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> R is for Rude


I match your Rude, and* r*aise you a *r*eally *r*ude

.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

MilleD said:


> I match your Rude, and* r*aise you a *r*eally *r*ude
> 
> .
> View attachment 382315


I match your really rude and raise you a just 'down right rediculously rude!!!'


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> R is for Rude
> 
> View attachment 382268
> 
> ...


Really, really, really, really cute!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

BritishBilbo said:


> I match your really rude and raise you a just 'down right rediculously rude!!!'


:Hilarious

Yeah, I can't beat that :Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

BritishBilbo said:


> I match your really rude and raise you a just 'down right rediculously rude!!!'


Wow those family jewels are something to be really proud of


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

BritishBilbo said:


> I match your really rude and raise you a just 'down right rediculously rude!!!'


Yes, that is definitely really really rude :Facepalm


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

R is for relax


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

R is for rolled up


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BritishBilbo said:


> I match your really rude and raise you a just 'down right rediculously rude!!!'


IIIMMMM........PRRRRREEEE...SSSSIVE!!!!:Hilarious


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
"S" is for "Scottiecat.
Never a snotty cat,
Bob even thinks that she's
Really a hottie-cat.

Smallest of all of us,
Wee Orectolobus,
Coloured a lot like the
Black-and-White Colobus.

Bottle-fed baby who
Came in the night,
Frightened and hungry,
No Mother in sight.

Tiny and clever,
Come whatsoever,
Now she's an home and
A Family forever.

Sweet little spotty cat,
Never an haughty cat,
Never a naughty cat,
"S" is for "Scottiecat."










...and, of course, "S" is _also_ for "Snowshoe."

*S*he came to me in Summer,
*N*eglected and discarded;
*O*h, cruel Fate had placed her
*W*ith Humans so cold-hearted;
*S*martest of all when it comes to that,
*H*eavenly looks, but a little brat,
*O*verassertive - an autocrat;
*E*vil, adorable Snowshoe cat.



















One of them's just as sweet as pie;xxxxx the other could make the Devil cry.
.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*S is for..........................Santa's little helper 












*


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "S" is for "Scottiecat.
> Never a snotty cat,
> Bob even thinks that she's
> ...


Okay , you win , I cant compete with excellence


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

buffie said:


> Okay , you win , I cant compete with excellence


@buffie - Rubbish. You've consistently posted delightful commentary - and far better photos - from "A" right through tonight's wonderful "S" - and that adorable Meeko puts the "S" in "Santa," and the "L" in "Elf" as welf.

Besides - look what you bring to the table - a sweet-Hearted cat with the looks of a Snowshoe, but one who doesn't need to destroy everything it touches. That's uncompeteagainstable, as every member of the working class once said about Maggie Thatcher.
.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @buffie - Rubbish. You've consistently posted delightful commentary - and far better photos - from "A" right through tonight's wonderful "S" - and that adorable Meeko puts the "S" in "Santa," and the "L" in "Elf" as welf.
> 
> Besides - look what you bring to the table - *a sweet-Hearted cat with the looks of a Snowshoe, but one who doesn't need to destroy everything it touches.* That's uncompeteagainstable, as every member of the working class once said about Maggie Thatcher.
> .


Ha ha you don't know Mr M very well , he was the kitten from hell , and still possesses the ability to bring tears to a glass eye 
and as far as I'm aware swearing on PF (Maggie Thatcher) is against the rules


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*S *is for *sleeping....








S *is for *sun worshipping* cats, the late *S*uper-de-dooper - Elmo-Travis & dear little *s*un worshipper Tessy-Two-*S*hoes....















We have a *s*quare cat! *S*weet Max...















Here we have my dearly departed *S*weet *S*ammy... 
and finally friend's cat ... *S*ir *S*tanley...


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> Bob even thinks that she's
> Really a hottie-cat.


Love the poem! This is my favorite line. Bob's got himself a girlfriend.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

S is for Spooky










and

S is for Show Off


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

S is for strict, very strict.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

S is for *SNIFF*


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

* S is for sunbathing







View attachment 382449
*


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

S is for Shadow whilst Strutting around the Sunny garden


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

S is for -








 Sweet SPEEDY! :Cat


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

This has landed so very perfectly ...

S is for *SNIP!!
*
As impressive as Vinnies family jewels are unfortunately they have got to go. I usually have them lobbed off at 6 months but there was a hope he was going to breed back to his original breeders unrelated girls but she's 4 hours away plus he is humping Harley at every chance so today they are coming off.









"One last go for old times sake Ay harley?!"








RIP Pom-poms


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

S is for.... *Supertonks!!!


















And also, since we're here... S is for sardine







*


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*S* is for...Spider Plant!








"Not as tasty as the little brown ones I catch!"


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

S is for Severus, my very special boy who introduced me to all of you very special people.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

buffie said:


> *S is for..........................Santa's little helper
> 
> 
> View attachment 382417
> ...


Obviously being paid below the minimum wage by the look on that face


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> View attachment 382489
> S is for Severus, my very special boy who introduced me to all of you very special people.
> 
> View attachment 382484
> ...


Hi gorgeous boy. A very worthy S Tawny:Cat


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 382458
> View attachment 382459
> View attachment 382460
> 
> ...


Nice one, very original. How convenient of the sun to provide a suitable S


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Smelly Cow, still so desirable that she can not be Shared, and cause of many a Scuffle. She is from the highly recommended @slartibartfast stud 










She does look a bit more worn these days but is still absolutely not for sharing


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Jonescat said:


> Smelly Cow, still so desirable that she can not be Shared, and cause of many a Scuffle. She is from the highly recommended @slartibartfast stud
> 
> View attachment 382493
> 
> ...


I wouldn't like to be the one trying to take it


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

BritishBilbo said:


> This has landed so very perfectly ...
> 
> S is for *SNIP!!
> *
> ...


 Vinnie hope you wont be too upset by the jewellery theft


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

BritishBilbo said:


> This has landed so very perfectly ...
> 
> S is for *SNIP!!
> *
> ...


Sev is being 'done' on 27th, I haven't told him yet...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

S is for sun beam










S is for sunbathing 









S is for Secret Santa


















S is for Snooty


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> S is for Severus, my very special boy who introduced me to all of you very special people.
> 
> View attachment 382489
> View attachment 382484
> ...


I love his little wide eyes - everything's sooooooo exciting


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oops


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

*S *for sheep


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Tawny75 said:


> Sev is being 'done' on 27th, I haven't told him yet...


Are we cruel cat parents for getting them Pom Pom extractions for Christmas ?! :Hilarious


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

buffie said:


> Vinnie hope you wont be too upset by the jewellery theft


He didn't seem to bothered when the vet took him away, I'll see if I'm forgiven later.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

BritishBilbo said:


> Are we cruel cat parents for getting them Pom Pom extractions for Christmas ?! :Hilarious


No, definitely not. They will barely notice...


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

S is for Snow


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> I love his little wide eyes - everything's sooooooo exciting


I know, he melts me every time. This morning I had both of them mewing at me on the bed, I was done for.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

*SEARCHING *for a poor moth who took refuge under the bed









Last chance to *SHRED* the old chair before it got thrown out. She looks very intent on it!









Moo found a *SHADY* spot this summer


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

BritishBilbo said:


> Are we cruel cat parents for getting them Pom Pom extractions for Christmas ?! :Hilarious


Just look at it as some extra baubles for the Christmas Tree


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*S is for Secret Santa!! *

A selection of my fave pics from Secret Santa over the years


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

*S is for Suter*
*







*
*Suter in the summer*
*







*
*Suter, not so stylish*
*







*

*S is for Sisters.... so many pics of the little tag team, had to just choose a few. Suter and Kalex aren't particularly snuggly with each other, you won't catch them kissing in bed together or anything, but as a little duo (especially if there's the possibility of investigating anything) they're an adorable, funny pair:*

*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

*S *is for *S*affi!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> *S is for Suter*
> *
> View attachment 382538
> *
> ...


Oooh, I love them to bits. I especially like that first pic of Suter, what a beautiful little face.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

buffie said:


> Just look at it as some extra baubles for the Christmas Tree


Well that is true!!


----------



## weebeasties (Nov 30, 2018)

S is for Slumber...










S is for Sniff...









S is for Sam's Sideways Sombrero...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> *SEARCHING *for a poor moth who took refuge under the bed
> View attachment 382519
> 
> 
> ...


What... No sleeping pic?!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> What... No sleeping pic?!


Well there are sooo many sleeps posted I thought mine would be boring 
But just for you @Psygon 
























Never let it be said I don't take requests


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

S is for sitting. I had the nerve to sit on the chair with Arthur's cushion on, he came onto my knee but wouldn't settle. So I moved and sure enough....


----------



## Fred&KiKi (Jul 13, 2017)

S is for sleepy Freddie!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> Well there are sooo many sleeps posted I thought mine would be boring
> But just for you @Psygon
> View attachment 382607
> 
> ...


Yay that's better :-D


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Shoes and Socks!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Squirrels


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 382629
> View attachment 382630
> View attachment 382631
> 
> ...


Dear oh heck, who is that gorgeous and teeny bundle of fluff? Is it Grace?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 382629
> View attachment 382630
> View attachment 382631
> 
> ...


Quite the opposite of too big for his boots lol.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Dear oh heck, who is that gorgeous and teeny bundle of fluff? Is it Grace?


It's trouble!! Little H..
We had an issue with shoes when he first arrived as he hated them and was really scared - so Mum decided to make a game out of them....
once he got over his "fear" everyone kept finding stuff left in their shoes lol!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I feel like I don't know your cats as kittens, I apologise for getting them confused (Grace, don't be offended please!), perhaps after the Christmas madness has settled, you can make a thread of kitten pictures of them. I asked Buffie and she did a Baby Meeko thread, so I think it's only fair  

Puuuuurrrrrrrllllease


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel like I don't know your cats as kittens, I apologise for getting them confused (Grace, don't be offended please!), perhaps after the Christmas madness has settled, you can make a thread of kitten pictures of them. I asked Buffie and she did a Baby Meeko thread, so I think it's only fair
> 
> Puuuuurrrrrrrllllease


Of course I would love to do that - I don't have many of Huck sadly as it was before the days of mobiles and I wasn't into photography but by the time Holly came along I did have a camera so plenty thereof lol!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs F, a teaser....

Santa's Little Helper (Hols)


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Squashed!!!!
Ramza, her Cat by my Mum..


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Mrs F, a teaser....
> Santa's Little Helper (Hols)
> 
> View attachment 382641
> View attachment 382642


@huckybuck -_ Please..._ that brings back _terrible_ memories of last Christmas. Oh, I hope he got home all right....










"S" is for "Santa" (_I hope..._.)
.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

S is now for Sympathy off the big Sis as he is officially Pom Pom free!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

S is for... Sunbathing










And for... Stuck










Also for... Shadow puppets


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
"T" is for "Tongues."

"Tuxedo Tongue:"










"Talented Tongue:"










"Tiny Tongue:"










"Terrific Tongue:"










"Thirsty Tongue:"










"Tasteful Tongue:"










"Tip-o'-the-Tongue:"










"Tidying Tongue:"










"And Tabby Tongue:"












Spoiler: Threnody for Tygger.



She came to the garden, a September day,
A little grey tabby, just wasted away;
The Vet came to see her; I knew by his face
Leukemia held her in dreadful embrace.

I carried her into the little shed
Which had stood so many in good stead;
I held her; she began to purr,
It seemed Life flowed back into her.

Little grey tabby, lost, alone;
The sweetest cat I've ever known;
Little grey tabby, tipped and gloved,
She wanted only to be Loved.

I gave her all the time I could,
It's clear to me, she understood
"Love conquers all," was Virgil's quod -
He never meant to speak for God.

I Loved her, and she knew, withal
That Love would serve her as her pall;
The seventh day, at morning's sun
We both knew that her race was run.

She lay in my lap; I gently spoke,
She fell asleep, and never woke;
Artemis took her, as she took Orion -
Little grey cat with the Heart of a lion.

It's just her body, small and fair
Beneath the granite marker there;
The rest of her - the greatest part -
Remains forever in my Heart.









.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*T is for ..............................Top of The World ...................*



















*...........okay I exaggerated I'm just on top of the cotoneaster bush .............. *


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

T is for *TONGUE* here too! A 'take that' tongue.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Santa's Little Helper (Hols)


What a little heartbreaker. She's so pretty.



1CatOverTheLine said:


> The rest of her - the greatest part -
> Remains forever in my Heart.


That was sad, but beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel like I don't know your cats as kittens, I apologise for getting them confused (Grace, don't be offended please!), perhaps after the Christmas madness has settled, you can make a thread of kitten pictures of them. I asked Buffie and she did a Baby Meeko thread, so I think it's only fair
> 
> Puuuuurrrrrrrllllease


Oooh yes, I second a HB kitten thread.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

T is for talkative.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

*T is for Pooh the treadmill cat 







*


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

T is for *treats!








*


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

T is for Teeth...I am Oscar see me roar!










T is for Tongue...all the better to groom you with 










T is for Toys...in this case Lenny the Lizard



















T is for Tangle Teezer...human version, he likes this but not a cat brush which looks similar. No, I don't know why!


----------



## Angela_ (Nov 7, 2018)

T is for.... Thomas!
My gorgeous old boy.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Tails.....


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

*T*rampolining on my poor shrub


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

T is for Toppy (what else) in tinsel










T is for Teeth










T is for Teasing with Treats










and

T is for Timid, hiding on her very first day with us


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

T is for Two is Trouble

'Get two' they said, 'they will amuse eachother' they said, 'they will be company' they said

I wake up this morning to this - with little Mr Innocent stood there looking...


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*T* is for...Thaw!
Unusually cold, long winter in the UK last year. Though we also had an unusually long, hot dry summer so worked out well!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I have to admit, I struggled to think of something for T... 

T is for... *TONK!*








And T is for... *TONK TUMMY!*









and T is for...* Two Tabby Tonks*









And T is for... *Three Tabby Tonks*









And T is for... *Three Tonks*

















And T is for... *Tabby Tonk Tail*









And t is for... * Tabby Tonk in a Tree*









I should stop...


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*T is for Tummies*!

J&B just love to flash their tummies and they let you smooch them too :Kiss


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> I have to admit, I struggled to think of something for T...
> 
> T is for... *TONK!*
> View attachment 382790
> ...


Yep you win the T's


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I have tails as well, need to browse through my photos


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I sooo need to up my game for next year!!!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> I sooo need to up my game for next year!!!


I am going to start planning in August...hehehe


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

T is also for Terrible Temporary Mum.

Zeus is in the Cattery long term atm he's so used to us and trusts us he lets us do anything.....

:Kiss


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Zeus is gorgeous :Kiss


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

^^agree


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

And @JaimeandBree 
We need to see your gorgeous duo more often


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Fred&KiKi said:


> S is for sleepy Freddie!
> View attachment 382618


Is that how he actually slept, or have you rotated the pic?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I have to admit, I struggled to think of something for T...
> 
> T is for... *TONK!*
> View attachment 382790
> ...


Tonks, of course, what else would you choose?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

BritishBilbo said:


> T is also for Terrible Temporary Mum.
> 
> Zeus is in the Cattery long term atm he's so used to us and trusts us he lets us do anything.....
> 
> ...


OMG he's a real stunner. Why is he a long term resident? It's hard to imagine anyone no liking him.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

*Toesies!*
More *TUMMIES















*
I can't leave out my favourite *TWOSOME* who I look after for my friend.









*TIGGER







*


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Tummy! A rare incident of an upside down Charlie-girl










Two's company - an even rarer occurrence, both of them curled up on me on the lounge sofa bed (currently sleeping there due to a water tank leak downing some of my bedroom ceiling, and they are making the most of it!)


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

T is for TOO TIRED............:Cat








:Cat:Cat:Cat Poor Speedy..................Soooo Tired. :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

*T *for tail


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cully said:


> View attachment 382839
> 
> *Toesies!*
> More *TUMMIES*


And I thought T was for Tesco


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tennis


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Treats


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tools and Toilet rolls


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> And I thought T was for Tesco


I _did _wonder if anyone would miss the toes and think I'd gone loopy, or trying to cheat with just a Tesco bag lol.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Great photos @huckybuck as always, I have to laugh at little H.

I have still not been able to get an Arthur Court treat jar :Arghh


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Great photos @huckybuck as always, I have to laugh at little H.
> 
> I have still not been able to get an Arthur Court treat jar :Arghh


I still keep looking as well. If ever you see one in the US I have a couple of address' they could be shipped to and then carried back to the UK. 
I wonder if @Shane Kent would keep an eye out for one for you???


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I still keep looking as well. If ever you see one in the US I have a couple of address' they could be shipped to and then carried back to the UK.
> I wonder if @Shane Kent would keep an eye out for one for you???


Thanks HB I even e mailed Arthur Court but no reply! Yes good idea we have American friends now!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@ewelsh

ooh I have just spotted this eek!!! It's not a jar but..

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2006-Art...h=item36411e0761:g:w10AAOSwwFNb-zur:rk:6:pf:0

oh heck and these....now what have you got me into...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-of-4...=item521418ff73:g:6IUAAOSwYwhbbbhF:rk:15:pf:0


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Summercat said:


> *T *for tail
> 
> View attachment 382863


That looks like an argument ready to happen!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice HB but I WANT a jar  


Hellllooooooo American cat mad friends, do any of you know Arthur Court? If he is related or your best friend even, could you tell him I am desperate for one of his cat treat jars, they are soooooo pretty :Arghh and I need one!



What time is it in US anyway? :Smuggrin


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Nice HB but I WANT a jar
> 
> Hellllooooooo American cat mad friends, do any of you know Arthur Court? If he is related or your best friend even, could you tell him I am desperate for one of his cat treat jars, they are soooooo pretty :Arghh and I need one!
> 
> What time is it in US anyway? :Smuggrin


Time to beg Americans to hand over their friends and family apparently


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

MilleD said:


> Time to beg Americans to hand over their friends and family apparently


Just the jar will do


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Just the jar will do


OMG, I've only just noticed the jar lid.

I thought "what's she on about it's just a (albeit nice) glass jar".

Look at the little fishy on the lid!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

So that's two orders for a treat jar then @MilleD


----------



## Shane Kent (Nov 18, 2018)

It is 2:30 PM Eastern Time for Canada and US.

I looked up Arthur Court and there doesn't seem to be stores that carry their merchandise in Canada. I didn't see the jar on their website, I will look more later. I might be able to have my sister in-law order stuff to her PO Box in the US if they don't ship to Canada. I live an hour from the border to the US but don't see any stores close to there.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> So that's two orders for a treat jar then @MilleD


*mutter*


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> @ewelsh
> 
> ooh I have just spotted this eek!!! It's not a jar but..
> 
> ...


Bid for the napkin rings HB. They're great!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Shane Kent said:


> It is 2:30 PM Eastern Time for Canada and US.
> 
> I looked up Arthur Court and there doesn't seem to be stores that carry their merchandise in Canada. I didn't see the jar on their website, I will look more later. I might be able to have my sister in-law order stuff to her PO Box in the US if they don't ship to Canada. I live an hour from the border to the US but don't see any stores close to there.


How kind of you @Shane Kent don,t go to too much trouble, just if you happen to spot one, pop me on your list!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Shane Kent said:


> It is 2:30 PM Eastern Time for Canada and US.
> 
> I looked up Arthur Court and there doesn't seem to be stores that carry their merchandise in Canada. I didn't see the jar on their website, I will look more later. I might be able to have my sister in-law order stuff to her PO Box in the US if they don't ship to Canada. I live an hour from the border to the US but don't see any stores close to there.


You've just become ewelsh' bestest friend Shane


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

*T is for Toy collection.*
This was the sight I came down to 1 morning, Kalex had gathered up all the toys she could find and taken them to her cardboard box, she was sitting there as proud as punch.


----------



## Shane Kent (Nov 18, 2018)

Teapot


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

T is for... Tinkerbell. Tremendous, Terrific, Treasure Tinkerbell.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

I still have time for another 'T':Cat

Time for Tummy Tickles, mum, love, Speedy:Cat


----------



## Shane Kent (Nov 18, 2018)

@Charity Your cats keep ending up on my stuff When I get a chance I will photograph the other two cats and post them to the purchase thread.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

T is for Tuxedo!



















(In the bottom photo you can see some little black bits on the floor. That's bits Joey rips off the rug )


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
"U" is for "Under."










Moo Shu under an Oriental chest.










Oz under a tea table:










Mirö under a secretary desk:










Clawed-Ya under a sofa.

A gentle reminder to the charming @huckybuck - "K" is for "knickers" was hilarious:










"U" is for "underwear" would not be nearly so...

...and to the delightful @MilleD - "R" is for "Rain" - brilliant:










"U" is for "Umbrella" would not be nearly so.



To all: I can't recall having had so much fun with a thread on any forum. You're all mad as hatters - and wonderfully so.

Edit: For all you Arthur Court nuts collectors:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Arthur-Cou...h=item3643617096:g:0XwAAOSwy6NcG9jb:rk:5:pf:0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2002-ARTHU...h=item3d7d3e9b27:g:tP0AAOSws2RcGbOD:rk:2:pf:0
.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*U is for ...........Upside down , or is it down side up ....................


















*


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> To all: I can't recall having had so much fun with a thread on any forum. *You're all mad as hatters* - and wonderfully so.
> .


Guilty as charged


----------



## Shane Kent (Nov 18, 2018)

@1CatOverTheLine Under Cats


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> You're all mad as hatters - and wonderfully so.


My favorite kind of people.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

To all: I can't recall having had so much fun with a thread on any forum. [COLOR=#a64dff said:


> You're all mad as hatters - and wonderfully so[/COLOR].
> 
> Edit: For all you Arthur Court nuts collectors:
> 
> ...


Takes one to recognise one


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

*Utterly adorable*









*Unhappy*
*







*

*Under*
*







*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

U is for Unruly - wrong side of the netting 










and

U is for utterly relaxed


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

*U is for Ugly face (sorry Suter, but that's not your best look)*

*







*

*and just a couple of upside downs too:
*
*







*
*







*


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*U *is for ................Undetectable.......









Surely, I will will go *U*noticed, here!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

U is for upstairs


















and for under cover.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Cully said:


> OMG he's a real stunner. Why is he a long term resident? It's hard to imagine anyone no liking him.


Were a Cattery not a rescue, his Dad has broken his back so he's with us for a while. He's done 4 months before though so zeus is used to it he's our 6th most regular cat this year lol.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

U is for *Usain Bolt!























*


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

U is for Up a tree...Oscar thought he'd go climbing


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

BritishBilbo said:


> Were a Cattery not a rescue, his Dad has broken his back so he's with us for a while. He's done 4 months before though so zeus is used to it he's our 6th most regular cat this year lol.


Thanks for explaining. So pleased he's just with you temporarily and enjoying life. Wishing a speedy recovery to his Dad so the little guy can get back home.


----------



## Angela_ (Nov 7, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 383002
> View attachment 383003
> View attachment 383004
> View attachment 383005
> ...


What a gorgeous cat, and beautiful photos. They look professional! X


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*U* is for...Undercover, undetectable and un-noticed!









Hmmm - think you might need to review your skills there,Brooke!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

U is for unhelpful


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Unloading the dishwasher










Upside down




























Uncurled


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> ...and to the delightful @MilleD - "R" is for "Rain" - brilliant:
> 
> View attachment 382964
> 
> ...


I was about to say you're too kind, then I read the hatters comment...

Then I thought "yeah, you've got us about right!"


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SuboJvR said:


> Unloading the dishwasher
> 
> View attachment 383019


Two dishwasher photos one after the other!

They do like the dishwasher


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Shane Kent said:


> @1CatOverTheLine Under Cats
> 
> View attachment 382965


Oooh that is soooo cute As a member says "I covet that"!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Shane Kent said:


> @1CatOverTheLine Under Cats
> 
> View attachment 382965


Love that!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We had a bit of a photoshoot last night...

So U is for ... Under the tissue paper!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*U is for Ugh, did you parp Bree?!
















Oh no, it's just a poop you decided to fling at the wall










Hahhaha, that's funny, mum will be so pleased


















(I was going to go with Utterly Adorable but someone beat me to it, here's the pic anyway though as it's one of my all time faves)







*


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@JaimeandBree :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Also congratulations, our American Canadian friends already think we are nuts! You have now confirmed this! Also @huckybuck will start an analysis of that Poop!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> *U is for Ugly face (sorry Suter, but that's not your best look)*
> 
> *
> View attachment 382981
> ...


Aaw, Suter, you couldn't have an ugly face if you tried. Wassa matter? Run out of egg boxes?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> @JaimeandBree :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Also congratulations, our American Canadian friends already think we are nuts! You have now confirmed this! Also @huckybuck will start an analysis of that Poop!


You mean they haven't seen the pee and poop thread yet :Hilarious

The poop on the wall incident has been posted before, I think it must have been about 3 years ago! I was just scrolling through my phone looking for inspiration for "U" and there it was :Hilarious


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Under...


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

*U is for under the table 







*


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Undignified.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

U is for *upgrade! 
*
We moved Zeus to another chalet it's not standard procedure but after two months in the same room we thought he would appreciate a different view!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

*U*nder the covers


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

*UPSIDE DOWN *and lying on a tray!!!! No, me neither









*UNINVITED GUEST *sneaking in through the window.









*UNPREDICTABLE*- will she bite or wont she? (going through a bitey stage).


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Cully said:


> OMG he's a real stunner. Why is he a long term resident? It's hard to imagine anyone no liking him.





BritishBilbo said:


> Were a Cattery not a rescue, his Dad has broken his back so he's with us for a while. He's done 4 months before though so zeus is used to it he's our 6th most regular cat this year lol.


@Cully you obviously haven't seen @BritishBilbo cattery! It's to die for, I'd be happy stay there! I wish I had one as nice in my area!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

U is for... Uncouth


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

U is for... Ubiquitous


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

U is for Upload old picture, Tichy our cat when I was a baby 1963 ( I had to do that edit I thought we were on T)


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

U is for unhelpful, I'd best start using a different role of wrapping paper










Oh no, looks like I'm done wrapping and this is Arthur's way of saying this year is a good one for my OH to learn how to wrap presents properly


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Undercover operations


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

U is for ... unwell 










But our amazing vet saved him










And he bounced firmly back!!!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> U is for ... unwell
> 
> View attachment 383115
> 
> ...


I'd always known Joey was a poorly kitten but I'd never seen any pictures, poor we boy. You'd never know it when you look at him now!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I'd always known Joey was a poorly kitten but I'd never seen any pictures, poor we boy. You'd never know it when you look at him now!


Yes we nearly lost him 

We actually said goodbyes when we took him to the vet that afternoon, we were heartbroken. But he was such a little fighter, he had only known us a few days but I feel like he really had bonded with us and wanted to come home to us!

Poorly here - on my shoulder










The day he came home from hospital 










And from then on.. U is for UTTERLY SPOILT


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I know I posted this on the other thread but U is or Under the influence...


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> @Cully you obviously haven't seen @BritishBilbo cattery! It's to die for, I'd be happy stay there! I wish I had one as nice in my area!


Aw thank you! :Kiss


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> U is for ... unwell
> 
> View attachment 383115
> 
> ...


Amazing recovery between you and your vet. He's such a different boy now.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Union Jacks


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

*U*nder a box
















*U*p on his favourite bouncy branch


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Under the influence...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Underneath


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Underneath
> 
> View attachment 383153
> View attachment 383154
> ...


Ooh, what a lot of lovely toe beans!


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Underneath
> 
> View attachment 383153
> View attachment 383154
> ...


 As this a family friendly site I will not mention what flashed through my minds eye when I first saw the last photo on the small screen of my phone 
Cully, thanks for mentioning toe beans, that's when I recognized they were front paws


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

@huckybuck That first photo is awesome. Two regal beings and I know who is the most majestic of the two.
That is my favourite colouring for a cat.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

dustydiamond1 said:


> As this a family friendly site I will not mention what flashed through my minds eye when I first saw the last photo on the small screen of my phone
> Cully, thanks for mentioning toe beans, that's when I recognized they were front paws


You didn't think they were family jewels!!!:Woot

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*Undercover Cat Speedy:Cat*
*







totally UNDETECTABLE and UNNOTICEABLE. *


----------



## weebeasties (Nov 30, 2018)

Sorry to re-use Under the Influence but...


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

U is for *UNWRAPPED*

(Who knew I don't have nearly enough photos of Mooch! I must step up the game for next year as I'm really struggling now!!)


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*V is for....................Very small...............












Very Tired.....................










And Very...................Special..........................










*


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
"V" is for "Victoria."

Victoria (properly Sin-Chiang's Bicentennial Miss Victoria), out of Medina of Sin-Chiang - one of the NW New Moon Eclipse and SGC Medina of Sin-Chiang line - spent her last years with me after Dad passed:










Victoria came to my Mother through a Friend, the Son of a respected breeder, who passed on suddenly. Born 18 April, 1976, on the two hundredth anniversary of Paul Revere's famous ride, she was nearly five when she outlived her owners. Mom thought her lonely, and Dad found a Friend for her - Thunder, adopted as a kitten from their local shelter - a blue Tabby, who kept her company for nineteen years. This was scanned from an old photograph among my late Father's belongings; the back reads, "Tori, age 20 - Thunder, age 16."










Victoria, then twenty four, outlived Thunder as well, and the next year, Mom passed on and Victoria became Dad's cat. She outlived my Father as well, and came to me as frail and thin as any cat I've ever known, but - nearly at age twenty-seven - still determined to live forever.

She didn't, of course - none of them do, except in our Hearts. My veterinarian, and close Friend, saw her near the end of her days, and actually wanted to see her Pedigree, so as to see the date with his own eyes. She was merely a whisper of a cat, and when she left her bed, it was only a few stiff-gaited steps for breakfast, lunch or dinner, or a few more steps to the litter box, but her constitution overall remained surprisingly sound.

Victoria - having outlived her owner, his Mother, my Mother, her long time companion, Thunder, my Sister and my Father - passed away here, simply drifting off to sleep never to reawaken - in the wicker basket in which my Mother had brought me home from the hospital, more than fifty years before - on 07 April, 2006, aged 29 years, 11 months, 16 days, and I'd known her for three-fifths of my Lifetime. She now occupies a place beneath my favourite tree, as well as a place in my Heart.










"V" is for "Victoria."
.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "V" is for "Victoria."
> 
> Victoria (properly Sin-Chiang's Bicentennial Miss Victoria), out of Medina of Sin-Chiang - one of the NW New Moon Eclipse and SGC Medina of Sin-Chian line - spent her last years with me after Dad passed:
> ...


Wow what an amazing girl she was


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> aged 29 years


The cats in your family sure have been blessed with length of years. Thanks for sharing Tori's story with us.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "V" is for "Victoria."
> 
> Victoria (properly Sin-Chiang's Bicentennial Miss Victoria), out of Medina of Sin-Chiang - one of the NW New Moon Eclipse and SGC Medina of Sin-Chiang line - spent her last years with me after Dad passed:
> ...


What a lovely post about Victoria! Truly impressive.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

I can't sleep due to some discord at work, so a middle of the night one from me...

V is for *veritable* contentment


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

*V is for Vet trip (we iz not scared)….*
*







*
*Also V is for Vêtements after vet trip (is using French cheating?)*

*







*


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Cully said:


> Ooh, what a lot of lovely toe beans!


.


SbanR said:


> You didn't think they were family jewels!!!:Woot
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


:Shamefullyembarrased And very, very fuzzy ones at that 
 Remember, the first sight was on the small screen of my phone


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "V" is for "Victoria."
> 
> Victoria (properly Sin-Chiang's Bicentennial Miss Victoria), out of Medina of Sin-Chiang - one of the NW New Moon Eclipse and SGC Medina of Sin-Chiang line - spent her last years with me after Dad passed:
> ...


❤❤


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

V is for *Vets.








*


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

*Very strange*
*







*

*Vampire*
*







*

*Vapid*
*







*

*Vamp*
*







*
*







*

*Vicious







*

*Vigilant*
*







*

*Viewing*
*







*


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

V is for very vigilant.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

*







View attachment 383228
V is for Very Important Cat

*


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

I feel like I have to do one for the Cattery now aswell I've started it and must carry it on till the end ...










Very naked..








Very naughty!!! (If you knew these cats you would understand).








Very fussy








Very curious 








Very tall








An very very comfy!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

buffie said:


> *V is for....................Very small...............
> 
> 
> View attachment 383189
> ...


Baby Meeko at this time in a morning? YAY!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "V" is for "Victoria."
> 
> Victoria (properly Sin-Chiang's Bicentennial Miss Victoria), out of Medina of Sin-Chiang - one of the NW New Moon Eclipse and SGC Medina of Sin-Chiang line - spent her last years with me after Dad passed:
> ...


Wow, this actually makes my eyes a bit leaky. What an incredible girl Victoria was


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

V is for Vertical

Also for Very Vocal (one of the first times Oscar came in through the flap on his own, you'll need the sound, he sounds so cute I think, "hi I'm hooooooommmeeeee"  some folk have already seen this but I still love it)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

V is for Vain










and

V is for Viscious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 383243
> 
> 
> V is for Vertical
> ...


I haven't seen this before, all 4 of my cats are now like "what the hell was that!!!"

:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "V" is for "Victoria."
> 
> Victoria (properly Sin-Chiang's Bicentennial Miss Victoria), out of Medina of Sin-Chiang - one of the NW New Moon Eclipse and SGC Medina of Sin-Chiang line - spent her last years with me after Dad passed:
> ...


Your heart must have shattered into tiny pieces when she left you. What a beautiful, strong girl; now running free with her loved ones in a better world


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

dustydiamond1 said:


> .
> 
> :Shamefullyembarrased And very, very fuzzy ones at that
> Remember, the first sight was on the small screen of my phone


That's no defence Dusty I only have my phone, and a slightly larger tablet


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

V is for very long tail!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*V is for Vampire!*









































(All outtakes from one of the cat chat photo comps at Hallowe'en a couple of years back).


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

SbanR said:


> That's no defence Dusty I only have my phone, and a slightly larger tablet


Yea, some people just have dirty minds :Hilarious


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

V is for my Very Best Friend


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@1CatOverTheLine

Victoria

Just incredible.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 383243
> 
> 
> V is for Vertical
> ...


How cute is Oscar , he really sounds proud of himself


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

*VANDAL *wrecking my side table in a treat search.








*VIEWING *the rain and wishing she could go out.








Coat as soft as *VELVET.







*


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "V" is for "Victoria."
> 
> Victoria (properly Sin-Chiang's Bicentennial Miss Victoria), out of Medina of Sin-Chiang - one of the NW New Moon Eclipse and SGC Medina of Sin-Chiang line - spent her last years with me after Dad passed:
> ...


Wow what a girl! X


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*V* is for...Vegetables!









"Slave, I don't care what you've seen on the interweb, I'm not scared by cucumbers!"


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Vacuum monster grrrr...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Valentine Girls


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

V is for Vrooooom


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> "V" is for "Victoria."
> 
> Victoria (properly Sin-Chiang's Bicentennial Miss Victoria), out of Medina of Sin-Chiang - one of the NW New Moon Eclipse and SGC Medina of Sin-Chiang line - spent her last years with me after Dad passed:
> ...


Thank you @1CatOverTheLine for sharing Victoria's story, she touched so many Lives and was an amazing kitty.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

*V 
V*ibrant


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> V is for my Very Best Friend
> 
> View attachment 383255


This totally wins x


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*Vigilant*


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Cully said:


> *VANDAL *wrecking my side table in a treat search.
> View attachment 383256
> 
> *VIEWING *the rain and wishing she could go out.
> ...


ooooo! Velvet, excellent one!


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

SbanR said:


> That's no defence Dusty I only have my phone, and a slightly larger tablet


:Happy Oh but you don't have the dirty imaginative mind I have.


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Cully said:


> Yea, some people just have dirty minds :Hilarious


(That was my first thought too. As the saying goes :'Great minds think alike')


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

VERY Merry Christmas


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Jonescat that's really funny


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

V is for Very Vexed, Lorelei is NOT that happy about being packed up for the journey to Mum's


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
Ahhh... so now we know the truth: "V" has turned out to be the best letter of all!

@dustydiamond1 @MoochH @Mrs Funkin @SbanR @huckybuck @ewelsh @raysmyheart and anyone I've stupidly left out owed to doddering old age - thanks to every one of you for your kind comments about Victoria, but I'm afraid that credit for her longevity must go entirely to my late Father, for having been the second most indulgent Cat Parent in the history of all Catdom, and for having created the most spoilt Siamese in the History of the world.

I've had one go to twenty-six years, a couple at twenty-four years, and have had well over a dozen cross the 21 year threshold (Lance and Peanut will begin their twenty-third year with me this coming 05 April), but all of you are right - Tori truly was a special girl, and @SbanR was quite on the mark with, "shattered."



BritishBilbo said:


> V is for *Vets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@BritishBilbo - Yes, yes - and also for "Vest" as well.



Good grief - I'd not realised how formal things were in the U.K. Here in America, cats needn't dress up to go to the veterinarian. Given your later photo of the cattery, I was prompted to ask, "how do you manage with all those cats running 'round?" Then I realised that there were two on the desk, two in chairs here in the office, and one on the library table, leaving a half dozen unaccounted for, and thought that I'd better shut my mouth discretion would be the better part of valour.



LJC675 said:


> *Also V is for Vêtements after vet trip (is using French cheating?)*


@LJC675 - Of _course_ French isn't cheating! Then again "Vestment" would have worked as well - or even its First declension (or second declension for the feminine: _vestita_) Latin root - "Vestitus," but absolutely - "V" is for "Vêtements" - veritas, verily, vraiment, verkelijk werkelijk!





dustydiamond1 said:


> *Vampire
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Charity said:


> V is for Viscious


@dustydiamond1 and @Charity [and @JaimeandBree and Count Purrula, of course] - Dear Lord, how could I have missed both "Vicious" and "Vampire?"










@Britt - I've always been partial to reds and gingers, and Pooh is a truly beautiful fellow!



huckybuck said:


> Valentine Girls


@huckybuck - I know there's no need for me to reiterate my estimation of your daftness, but this photo tops them all. This is adorable, raised to the power of Maine Coon.



Tawny75 said:


> This totally wins x


@Tawny75 - @SuboJvR gets my vote on this photo as well - the very picture of the bonds of Love.



Jonescat said:


> VERY Merry Christmas


@Jonescat - This should have come with a spoiler warning which said, "put down your tea or coffee before continuing." Brilliantly funny!

I'll add in one more of my own - "V" is for "Vulpes" - Vulpes vulpes being the Red Fox, of course, since every one of us knows that "Advent" is simply an acronym for

A 
Delightful
Vulpes
Enjoying
Noontime
Treats:










Every one of you has simply outdone your collective selves with "V." Really, we must find a way in which to continue this thread, simply as a letter-a-day game. I fear that if we don't that I'll end up in Cat Photo Withdrawal - and _none_ of us wants that, eh?
.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Been busy today and thought I was going to miss V!!!

Anyway.

V is for... *vet visits























*
And V is for...* very *wet out









And V is for...* very *funny mum!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Bless you @1CatOverTheLine . I think he likes me, I guess he wouldn't bother coming for snuggles if not!

@Tawny75 not sure if you can see but I'm wearing a very particular set of Harry Potter PJs in that picture! They're from ASDA if you like them...










The gold lettering says "Always"!!! Sev and Lily


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> Bless you @1CatOverTheLine . I think he likes me, I guess he wouldn't bother coming for snuggles if not!
> 
> @Tawny75 not sure if you can see but I'm wearing a very particular set of Harry Potter PJs in that picture! They're from ASDA if you like them...
> 
> ...


I could not love this post more! I have a t-shirt that just says Always on it.

There are two HP quotes I love that one and the turn on the light one.


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

V is for valour, he ain't scared of that big dog. Has valour been done? anyway...


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

V is for... Vegging out on the sofa


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Oooops!!!!

I forgot v is for Vinnie!!! Don't tell him!!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

BritishBilbo said:


> Oooops!!!!
> 
> I forgot v is for Vinnie!!! Don't tell him!!


@BritishBilbo - Plenty of time - still twenty minutes left on "V." Lord, but Vinnie is an _handsome_ lad, isn't he?



mightyboosh said:


> V is for valour, he ain't scared of that big dog.


@mightyboosh - Not to put too fine a point on it, but "big" is a relative term here, and relative to Oliver, that dog is _not_ "big."









"W" is for "White Tip," to whom I sometimes refer as, "The Wildest Of Them All." In a Lifetime of working with and living with feral cats, she was by far the toughest nut of all. Trapped with her Son, Oz, it took my veterinarian, myself and a vet tech just to capture her inside the confines of a _very_ small building so that she could be spayed and properly vetted, and blood was shed before she was safe in a transport carrier.










My vet is an old Friend, and he's not the sort of fellow who _ever_ gives up on an animal, but when he brought Oz and White Tip back after their surgery that hot August afternoon, he told me in no uncertain terms that she would _never_ trust Humans and would never be an housecat. "Let her go in the yard when she's healed," was his advice.










A few months later, there was a terrible windstorm on Hallowe'en night, and worried about the old Spruce tree close by their little building, I managed to get her into one of her many hidey-boxes and slip another box over it. I sealed it with tape while she hissed and yowled, and finally picked Oz up under one arm, and managed to move them both into the house, and into the upstairs office.










What followed was two years of hissing, scratching and biting, which eventually wore down to nothing. I'd pick her up, she'd attack, and I'd hold her as long as I could. Finally one day as I sat on the floor with her after her breakfast, something magical clicked inside her head. She came to me for the first time, and when I reached down, she never made a sound. I must have held her for an hour that morning, and over the next two weeks, I introduced her to the other cats, whom she'd theretofore met only through the door.










It's funny - my veterinarian always asked about her, assuming that I'd released her and was feeding her on the property as a feral. "Seen that white tipped cat lately?" It always made me smile. Then one night when he dropped over for wings and pizza, while we sat on the sofa, he asked about her as he often did. She was still shy, but knew her name by then, and I took a chance and called her. Presently, there she was on the last stair, looking at us warily. "Come here," I said - "there's chicken," and a moment later, there she was beside me, taking a scrap of chicken from between my fingers.










White Tip - since the day she suddenly ceased being The Wildest Of Them All - has become the peacemaker and the welcoming committee here. She's brought Clawed-Ya and Black Friday - First Runner Up for the title "The Wildest Of Them All" - along by being their Friend and by helping them to adjust to life with A Big Clumsy Human, and she was the first to befriend Mirò, and to shadow her while she met the other cats. If we weren't so 'smart' and so stubborn and so opposed to change, we surely could learn a lot from out cats.










"Amor vincit omnia," wrote Virgil plagiarising Sophocles' original Greek epigram at the closing of the tenth and final Ecologue, "et nos cedamus amori;" "Love conquers all, and to Love we must yield." The first couple of years inside, she wore the look of an old Marine - always looking past you, toward some imagined danger or dæmon - and her almost-menacing posture said, "don't you _dare_ ever touch me." Now, seven full years inside, when I pick her up and hold her, her posture says, "don't you _dare_ ever let me go."









If ever anyone tells you to give up on a cat, tell them that you can't give up, because you know the magic words. The words aren't really magic, of course, but they make magic happen everywhere they're said, and by everyone who knows them: "Love conquers all."

"W" is for "White Tip."


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*W is for..............Water Baby .......................


























*


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Wuss...


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*W* is for Worried!









Brooke is one of those cats who's a firm believer in "Climb first, think later". She has always figured out how to get down though...(so far!)


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

W is for ?????
*WATERMELON*! (sorry Moo )


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

W is for Winter...……









Kalex picking up and eating snow










W is for Warming my belly....


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

mightyboosh said:


> he ain't scared of that big dog.


Ha! It almost looks like the dog is bowing down to him. 



1CatOverTheLine said:


> they make magic happen everywhere they're said, and by everyone who knows them: "Love conquers all."


Oh, I like that. Love makes magic happen.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

mightyboosh said:


> V is for valour, he ain't scared of that big dog. Has valour been done? anyway...
> 
> View attachment 383376
> View attachment 383377


@mightyboosh , Oliver's expression in the second photo is precious! I think his expression here sums up his sentiments very well.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @BritishBilbo - Plenty of time - still twenty minutes left on "V." Lord, but Vinnie is an _handsome_ lad, isn't he?
> 
> @mightyboosh - Not to put too fine a point on it, but "big" is a relative term here, and relative to Oliver, that dog is _not_ "big."
> 
> ...


What an amazing, precious sweet girl White Tip is @1CatOverTheLine , her story is such an inspiration. White Tip just needed someone to believe in her - as you did, and it is clear from her photos that she just radiates so much Love and Kindness in her fur-ever home with you. What a wonderful story.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*W is for ...............Whiskers*
*







Speedy Whiskers:Cat*


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

W is for white belly








and for warm belly


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

W is for Wrapped up and ready for Christmas










W is for Watching TV










and

W is for Wrestling


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

W is for Washing!


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

*Wary









What?









Wide-eyed Whiskery Wild child









Wiggle Worm









Were you still reading this?









*


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

W is for... window bed










...for Wrong Way up










And for Worry No More, Beans. This is your forever home now.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

buffie said:


> *W is for..............Water Baby .......................
> 
> View attachment 383401
> 
> ...


@buffie , Such a pretty and sweet kitty!.:Cat


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

SuboJvR said:


> W is for Washing!
> 
> View attachment 383474


Joey's face always makes me laugh.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

SaneDaysAreMad said:


> And for Worry No More, Beans. This is your forever home now.
> 
> View attachment 383484


 This made me tear up a bit, gorgeous Beans.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> Joey's face always makes me laugh.


Me too. This pic looks like he's been caught doing something he shouldn't! What a expression lol.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

W already! Let's start with *WARDROBE. *Moo has been disappearing in there lately to sleep. My little grandson says she's visiting Narnia. 









*WHAT'S UP?









*


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

W is for Windsurfer...some old ones behind the summerhouse that get converted into a craft for the annual "bath tub race" and human daddy's favourite board brought inside to be mended...alas it was no more. Oscar thought he might fancy a go

















W is for Watermelon selfie with his favourite human. Not sure he was his favourite after this though. When it was sent to me at work, I was chuckling for ages.










W is also for Weigh-In...yes, I'm a weirdo control freak but I do like to weigh him. He doesn't like going on there and then when he's on them, he won't come off. He weighs more like 5.2kg now (we were told to fatten him up!)


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

W is for... Winner! :-D


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

On a *w*indy day, *w*atching and *w*aiting for a bird to be blown into his *w*elcoming paws


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

W is for Waiting.

This is Taddy, he is waiting for 2 things in this pic, his breakfast and to be taken to a warm cosy home after living outside for 2 years (he was my mom's cat but wasn't allowed in the house after she died).

The second pic is him now ensconced in my sister's house, with her other 2 cats and a mad Vizsla. He seems happy, and nothing like the semi-feral we were told he was.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

W is for Wide.

Guess it would have worked for f too - flip top head


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

W is for Wading


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

raysmyheart said:


> @buffie , Such a pretty and sweet kitty!.:Cat


Believe me beauty is only skin deep with that lad.
He is absolutely full of "cattitude"


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

My two rascals are having a mad half hour at the moment with racing round the house, stalking and *Wrestling.







*

*This is then followed by Lily flying off upstairs and Severus Waiting for her to reappear.







*


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*














W*atching *W*ildlife... here is Max watching wildlife.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

W is for watching the birds


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

W is for *winter!
















*
Cattery ..

*W is for Winston who is going home today after a month long stay.








*


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

*







W is for watching me from the top of the kitchen cupboard *


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

W is for wary (of the harmless dog) and whiskers.


----------



## weebeasties (Nov 30, 2018)

W is for Wolfish or possibly even Werewolf


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

It just had to be done. I've created a thread :
*Show us the Whiskers*


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

A very *wet* kitten, but focused on a bird in the hedge and refusing to go home

















*W*aterlogged, but home


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

What the heck is this White stuff??


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

Jonescat said:


> What the heck is this White stuff??


It's your own fur silly sausage cutie. Oh, I see what you mean, it's yummy ice cream.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> What the heck is this White stuff??
> 
> View attachment 383586


SNOW?????!!!!!!!!!:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lea247 said:


> W is for watching the birds
> 
> View attachment 383545


Great pic!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*W is for Witchcraft and Wizardry!!!*

An early Christmas present I've just opened from a lovely friend and forum member who knows I am a Harry Potter fan in addition to a crazy cat lady, they are simply stunning, such talent :Happy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> *W is for Witchcraft and Wizardry!!!*
> 
> An early Christmas present I've just opened from a lovely friend and forum member who knows I am a Harry Potter fan in addition to a crazy cat lady, they are simply stunning, such talent :Happy
> 
> View attachment 383649


I'm in awe!! They are amazing!!! She is multi talented that one xxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

*W
W*hite stripes on ears


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

WONDERLAND


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

MilleD said:


> W is for Wading
> View attachment 383514


@MilleD - This gorgeous kitty is clearly looking straight at me. I'm quite certain that she wants to come to Olcott Beach for a short visit.





dustydiamond1 said:


> It just had to be done. I've created a thread :
> *Show us the Whiskers*


@dustydiamond1 - Your thread was an instant success! Bravo.



huckybuck said:


> View attachment 383653
> View attachment 383654
> View attachment 383656
> View attachment 383657
> ...


@huckybuck - Okay - even better than the Valentine Girls. Who's the incredible seamstress who does this work?

"X" is for "Xtremely Difficult Letter."









"X" is for "Xylograph" - a woodcut of a cat,
Holding in its kitty jaws, a mousie or a rat;
Arguably the oldest woodcut of a little kitty,
From Germanic Straßburg, that fair and noble city;
By Johann Prüss, the printer, from the Hortus Sanitatum,
Circa 1497 [printed Sine Datum].








"X" is for "Xylophone Kitties Fantastical,"
One simply imitates; one prefers classical.











"X" is for "Xanthocomic," like Peanut in the sun,
He's fairly monochromic, but he's always lots of fun!










"X" is for "Xeric" - for needing a drink,
Remedied here by Moo Shu at the sink.










"X" is for "Xiphosura,
The crab in suit-of-armour clothes,
And if you are a White Tip kitty,
You will touch it with your nose.










"X" is for "XI" - the eleven beautiful kitties who are perpetually 'Roman' around the house:










and (I am sorry to tell you this) "X" is also for "Xmas, The Night Before:"

'Twas Xmas, the night before; throughout the house,
Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse;
Eleven cats lived there, by pure happenstance,
And a wee mousie'd not stand a ghost of a chance.

The kitties were nestled all snug in their beds;
While visions of catnip mice danced in their heads,
And I in pyjamas had finished my booze,
And settled myself for a long Winter's snooze.

Then out on the lawn such a ruckus was heard,
That I quite nearly uttered a four letter word;
I opened the shutters, peered into the night,
And the scene that I saw truly filled me with fright.

Saint Nick was down there, and the reindeer were too,
And dashing toward them, the Evil Snowshoe.
She climbed up the sleigh into old Santa's lap,
Then jumped to his shoulder, and tore off his cap.

And then she was gone, like a thief in the night,
To the porch roof, the window sill, then out of sight.
She followed the roof line, she followed her nose,
And then, with a *whoosh* - down the chimney she goes

With Santa behind her, and fast on her heels,
I could hear down below the wild Snowshoe squeals,
And just as I reached the foot of the stair,
It was clear to me then what had taken place there.

There was Santa's red hat, and a plate full of stuff,
In a cage that was scarcely capacious enough
To contain him; poor fellow, he'd gone for his cap,
And wriggled right into The Santa Claus Trap.










"I've a list of requests," the Snowshoe began,
And I thought it was time to lend Santa an hand;
I walked to the trap which was jammed full of Claus,
And then a thought struck, truly giving me pause.

"I'll let you right out," I proclaimed to Saint Nick,
"But first there's a favour I'll ask you real quick:
You brought me a gift, and if you could arrange it,
I'd surely be glad if you'd let me exchange it."

"I'll be glad to oblige," said Saint Nicholas to me,
"Just open this trap up, and please set me free;
I fear I'll be stuck here because of my belly!"
And I went off in search of petroleum jelly.

With some pushing and pulling, some fanfare and flap,
Eventually Santa was free of the trap,
I made some hot cocoa and gave him a cup,
And set out to unfold the bold plan I'd dreamed up.

"'Twas some years ago here, when the Winter was hard,
I asked for some snowshoes to walk in the yard,
But apparently there was a mix-up with that,
You brought - _accidentally_ - a young Snowshoe Cat.

I still need the snowshoes - Alaskans or Bear Paw,
Or modified Hurons, or even Ojibwæ;
The type doesn't matter when it all comes to that,
I'd just like to exchange them for this Snowshoe Cat."

"_Exchange them?_" screamed Santa, "cats can't be _exchanged;_
My boy, you must think I'm _completely_ deranged!
Take _back_ that Snowshoe?" Saint Nicholas did scream,
Take _back_ that foul cat? My boy, you're in a _dream!"_

He stuck out his tongue; "no exchanges for you!"
And then with a wink, up the chimney he flew.
And I heard him exclaim, as o'erhead he did pass,
"You can shove that vile Snowshoe cat right up your a** !!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*X is for............X-posing bits that shouldn't be exposed 










or ...................xplain the mystery of the 2 headed cat .......................










apologies for the spelling  *


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

W is for... Waiting for breakfast










ETA: Slightly late - left it to the wire and my clock was a bit slow.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> and (I am sorry to tell you this) "X" is also for "Xmas, The Night Before:"
> 
> 'Twas Xmas, the night before; throughout the house,
> Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse;
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*X* is for...Xenophobic! Fear or hatred of strangers, though in Brooke's case its mainly other females who come in for it!









*Y* is for Yawn!









*Z* is for Zonked!









And good night and a Merry Christmas to all from Brooke and me!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

X is for.... x-rated








Y is for... yawn








Z is for... zzzzz


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

X rated Zzzzzs on my lap


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Charity said:


> W is for Wrapped up and ready for Christmas


That's one present I would love to unwrap. 



1CatOverTheLine said:


> "X" is also for "Xmas, The Night Before:"


That was your most epic poem yet.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you @LJC675 for starting this thread it has been fun!

*Xmas* cat, some *yodelling* and happy *Zzzzzs *to finish.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

X is for X-tra cute









y is for young Annie









and z is for zapped


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh rats you lot have out done me, I've only got and X you've been all fancy with an X,Y and Z.

*X is for X tricks in a row* (we're going roman numerals here, so it should be 10 tricks in a row).


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

We had taken Gypsy (she hadn't told us her name yet) to the vet in Nov 2016 and she was sleeping inside at night but we were letting her outside when she wanted to go or when we left home. She would come running when we would whistle for her when we got home. Well she came inside limping on her right back leg one nite in January 2017. It was the last time she has been outside without her harness and at least one of us. These were taken the next day at the vets. Nothing found except healed puncture wounds. I had taken a picture of the PC screen.
*X-ray







*


----------



## Angela_ (Nov 7, 2018)

Britt said:


> *
> View attachment 383560
> W is for watching me from the top of the kitchen cupboard *


What a gorgeous kitty! I love the colours


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Thank you Angela 
*
X is for xanthic (his fur looks yellowish on this pic)








*


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

Z is for Ziggy, our first ever cat. He makes us smile and laugh everyday. Life is so much better with him in our lives ❤❤


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Summercat said:


> *W
> W*hite stripes on ears
> 
> View attachment 383655


Very pretty markings


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

buffie said:


> *X is for............X-posing bits that shouldn't be exposed
> 
> View attachment 383752
> 
> ...


He he, it's a puss me pull you!!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @MilleD - This gorgeous kitty is clearly looking straight at me. I'm quite certain that she wants to come to Olcott Beach for a short visit.


If she was still with us I'm sure she would have been up for it, sadly she died suddenly at the age of 6 a few years back. She was my soul cat x

Your poetry is amazing by the way - we are lucky to have you and all your friends from across the pond with us :Happy


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cully said:


> He he, it's a puss me pull you!!!


Good one


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Oh rats you lot have out done me, I've only got and X you've been all fancy with an X,Y and Z.
> 
> *X is for X tricks in a row* (we're going roman numerals here, so it should be 10 tricks in a row).


An accountant who can't count:Jawdrop That's what happens eventually with over reliance on gadgets:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

X is for Xmas Box










Y is for YoYo, one of my last cats










Z is for Zebra bed










and, finally, just want to say this thread has been lots of fun and brain taxing...


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

*X*tra special - my LB, who died last year









*Y*oungster








*Zzzzzz







*


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

*X*
_*X*mas








_


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> Oh rats you lot have out done me, I've only got and X you've been all fancy with an X,Y and Z.
> 
> *X is for X tricks in a row* (we're going roman numerals here, so it should be 10 tricks in a row).


I think some of the tricks were done more than once. That more than makes up for only 9 

So clever!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

SbanR said:


> An accountant who can't count:Jawdrop That's what happens eventually with over reliance on gadgets:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious





Psygon said:


> I think some of the tricks were done more than once. That more than makes up for only 9
> 
> So clever!


So, you get to know who your friends are @SbanR @Psygon 

Only joking of course (I nearly put the comment about being an accountant in the original post , but thanks for rumbling me )


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SbanR said:


> An accountant who can't count:Jawdrop That's what happens eventually with over reliance on gadgets:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I am a Finance Manager and I can't count either


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> I am a Finance Manager and I can't count either


EEK!!:Woot So have you returned with shortened numbers when you take your guides n scouts out???

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SbanR said:


> EEK!!:Woot So have you returned with shortened numbers when you take your guides n scouts out???
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Only a couple of times, usually I get them to number off themselves, unless the parents pay me to lose a couple....:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*X is for Xcited for Secret Santa tomorrow!!*

*







*
*







*

*Y is for Yuletide*
*














*
*







*
*







*
*







*

*







*

*Z is for Zzzzzzz, time to wait for Santa Paws (live scenes)*

*














*

*Over and out! *


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I've been waiting for this one!

Joey loves to help mummy play XBOX!!!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I've really enjoyed this thread, although if I'm honest I'm running out of pics!
Well be busy later doing loads of last minute stuff so just wanted to thank everyone for all the fantastic photos, its been great fun sharing them.:Happy

:SingingIts beginning to look a lot like ......Xmas:Singing


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

X PAW x paw


----------



## weebeasties (Nov 30, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> X PAW x paw
> 
> View attachment 383970


Perfect!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Tawny75 said:


> I am a Finance Manager and I can't count either


I'm an accountant, and whilst I can count. I can't subtract - never ask me to score at darts. I'm useless!


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

X is for *xenophobe!!! *Bilbo the british Shorthair he only likes my other _british _Shorthair, the orientals are a no!










Y is for *yes I do need all these toys Mum!










*
Z is for *zonked!








*

I thought it was fitting to finish off with my main man. He isn't really a Xenophobe... well yes he is but the Orientals are just the same if not worse!!!

I unfortunately haven't got time to do one for the cattery I have 51 cats in my care atm and today has been crazy but if I had to think of cats off the top of my head ... X we've never had but Y for Yanto the snoring ragdoll and Z for good old Zeus!

Had a brilliant time again doing it this year, see you all next year and have a MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

BritishBilbo said:


> X is for *xenophobe!!! *Bilbo the british Shorthair he only likes my other _british _Shorthair, the orientals are a no!
> 
> View attachment 384053
> 
> ...


Bless you for what you do :Angelic


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

MilleD said:


> If she was still with us I'm sure she would have been up for it, sadly she died suddenly at the age of 6 a few years back. She was my soul cat x


@MilleD - Oh, dear - I'm so very sorry. I can understand why this beautiful girl was just that. My sincere apologies for having put my foot in my mouth, though really, it's the thing at which I've always excelled.



MilleD said:


> Your poetry is amazing by the way - we are lucky to have you and all your friends from across the pond with us :Happy


Ahhh... see there - another British equivalency word: here in the States, "amazing" doesn't mean, "dreadful."



I can't even express my absolute delight at having had the opportunity to participate here; @ LJC675 - thanks for initiating this charming thread, and for giving every one of us the chance to share kitty pictures, and to enjoy the brilliant photos and commentary posted so astoundingly alphabetically by the other Cat Chat members. Three cheers to you - and a very merry Christmas to you and to all of Yours!

While we're on the subject, I thought it presumptuous to start a Merry Christmas thread of my own, given that I've not been a part of this wondrous crowd as is everyone else, but on behalf of myself, and all the Yanks: @1 bruce 1 
@dustydiamond1 @Foxxycat @Jcatbird @MaggieDemi @Orange&White @raysmyheart @Shane Kent @weebeasties and even @mightyboosh (despite his being a Brit and not a proper Yank) - thanks to each and every one of you for extending such warm welcomes on the little Welcome thread:

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/a-special-new-member-welcome.506146/

I know that all of us thank all of you - especially [alphabetically, of course - not simply in deference to the Advent Calendar, but because elsewise I'd pass over too many of you - and doubtless I shall have forgotten a few at all events, for which I apologise in advance] @Ali71 @AmsMam @Angela_ @Bertie'sMum @BethanyKate @Biscuit123 (despite being a Yank, of course) @bluecordelia @BritishBilbo @Britt @Brrosa @buffie @ChaosCat @Charity @chillminx @Citruspips @Clairabella @Cully @Dumpling @ebonycat @Eilidh @Emmasian @Etienne @ewelsh @Gallifreyangirl @huckybuck @idris @Jaf @JaimeandBree @Jannor @jill3 @Jonescat @Joy84 @kimthecat @lea247 @LJC675 @lorilu @Mad4savannahs, @MilleD @moggie14 @MoochH @Mrs Funkin @NFC slave @oliviarussian @Oneinamillion @OrientalSlave @Paddypaws @Pixie_Tinker_Bell @Psygon @Puddy2shoes @Sacremist @sandy-cat @SaneDaysAreMad @SbanR @Shrike @Smuge @Soozi @stockwellcat. @SuboJvR @Summercat @Tawny75 @Tigermoon @Treaclesmum @TriTri @Trixie1 @Vanessa131 @Willow_Warren @Whompingwillow and especially to @petforum (thanks for all your help in bringing some of our lot safely across the pond, Mark) and to @LinznMilly @lymorelynn @SusieRainbow @Matrod and @westie~ma - without whose moderationalistic intercessionalisation you lot would still be enjoying the peace and quiet which pnce pervaded this forum, prior to our arrival here - for the kindness and generosity of making a spot for us here, and for being tolerant of our endless nattering.

A special end-of-year shout-out to four new members: to @idris ' new lovely Lily, to @Shane Kent 's beautiful Molly, and to @Jcatbird 's two newcomers - the handsome BJ, and to FourPrime as well - and to every other Miracle Cat rescued this past year. All of mine: Scottiecat, Moo Shu Snowshoe, Bob, Puff, Peanut, Lance, Oz, White Tip, Black Friday, Clawed-Ya and Mirö - each and every one of whom was once without an home and Family at one time or another - thank every one of you who've taken a rescue, a stray or a feral into your homes, your Hearts and your Families, and given them the only thing which has any meaning in this world: Love.

A joyous Christmas to everyone reading this long-winded post, and to each and every one of those with whom you share your Lives.

Now, if you'll excuse me, my Fox is expecting a little roast of beef, the cats have been promised roast goose, and beyond dinner preparations, there are thirty-three catnip mice waiting to be wrapped.
.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @MilleD - Oh, dear - I'm so very sorry. I can understand why this beautiful girl was just that. My sincere apologies for having put my foot in my mouth, though really, it's the thing at which I've always excelled.


Don't apologise, I love any opportunity to talk about her so no foot in mouth 



1CatOverTheLine said:


> Ahhh... see there - another British equivalency word: here in the States, "amazing" doesn't mean, "dreadful."
> 
> .


Absolutely not and you know it doesn't 

You are a breath of fresh air, I do agree we are pretty good at things like the cat chat calendar thread.

Have a fabulous Christmas xx

[


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Wave your paws in the air like you just don't care! Happy Christmas to all










Editted to add: "Zinfandel, which makes you wave your paws in the air like you just don't care, and appraently also makes you forget the point of your post"


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*X is for...............XMAS pillow*
*.







Speedy guarding her XMAS pillow.*

*Okay, ...........*
*







Sharing is more fun. Love, Speedy.*


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Gosh, in all the excitement I nearly missed it!

X is for Xmas presents from our amazing Secret Santa

















Y is for kitty Yoga
























Z is for Zen...chilling out with human daddy










Merry Christmas everyone, what a fun thread this has been


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

X is for... Xmas Bandana

















Z is for... Zonked in her favourite spot


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Y is for .........You know I will if you don't back off ..............


















........... and he did  *


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Just want to say what a fantastic thread this has been, all the pictures have really put a smile on my face & really cheered me up.
Merry Christmas everyone, I hope you all have a lovely Christmas xx


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

MilleD said:


> we are lucky to have you and all your friends from across the pond with us


That was so sweet. Thank you! We are happy to be here. :Cat



1CatOverTheLine said:


> for the kindness and generosity of making a spot for us here


I second that, thank you all for your kindness in welcoming us.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Cully said:


> Very pretty markings


Hi, wasn't sure if anyone would be around this early. Merry Xmas.


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

*Yawns























Yay! MOMS HOME!









Yard Ornament









*


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Cully said:


> Hi, wasn't sure if anyone would be around this early. Merry Xmas.


Hi, Gypsy and I are still here for awhile. Happy X-mas Eve everyone. We want to let everyone here on this wonderful site know how much we appreciate the warm welcome we have received. Merry Christmas, Happy Boxing Day and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Forgot to add the final letter earlier...............Z................

Z is for Zonked out on Cat-Nip and all the other smelly stuff this lucky lad found in his stocking










Have a wonderful Christmas everyone,this thread has been fun xx*


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

I hope I still have time for Y and Z !!! MERRY CHRISTMAS to all who have posted here and brought so much happiness to me with such beautiful photos! 
Thank you for welcoming Speedy and me here in this wonderful CAT CHAT ADVENT CALENDAR:Cat it has been one of the most delightful threads I've ever seen!:Cat

Y is for Youngster Speedy! This is the earliest photo I have of Speedy, it was given to me when Speedy came to live with me and I am so glad to have this one of her.









Z is for ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz...........................Speedy is a very skilled napper.:Cat









A BLESSED CHRISTMAS TO ALL. from SPEEDY and @raysmyheart


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

*







Y is for yawning *


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

*Zebra kicker









... and ZZZZZZZZZ's









Zoooming up the pole









Zero worries








Merry Christmas, Happy Boxing Day and Happy New Year everyone!*


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh  I’m a bit sad, the advent calendar is done  I know I have the SS thread to keep me happy for a day or two yet, then the photo thread but I’ve loved this thread...not least for the beautiful stories that have been told about your cats (both here and at the Bridge). 

Thanks everyone for sharing special memories and photos, this really is such a great place to hang out.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh  I'm a bit sad, the advent calendar is done  I know I have the SS thread to keep me happy for a day or two yet, then the photo thread but I've loved this thread...not least for the beautiful stories that have been told about your cats (both here and at the Bridge).
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing special memories and photos, this really is such a great place to hang out.


Don't worry, we're all still here with our stories and our photos. Maybe you could start a new thread to help us through the winter months


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

This has been one of the most amazing threads I have ever been part of! Thank you @LJC675 for putting together this magical Advent Calendar, I am so pleased that I was a part of it. Each of the past 24 days I thought of which photos I would post for each 'new' letter and it was such great fun! :Cat Mostly, however, I was glad to come home from work every night and see posts here of amazing Cats, photos of Cats that just melted my heart, made me laugh, made me smile, absolutely delightful poetry @1CatOverTheLine , and I am glad to have met so many Friends here, old and new and so many awesome Cats. Well, I guess you can already tell I am going to miss this thread but I just want to say how amazing it was!

*Merry Christmas everyone!*


----------

